# Chris Christensen Group Buy (November) - Any interest?



## wolfcub81

I would go for 1 spray bottle

and 1 Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (great for floppy top knots)


----------



## minipoodlelover

*Yes!!*

GREAT idea!!

I am thinking of a CC pin brush, instead of a LP gold or silver finishing brush (I still will buy the LP green pro narrow and wide brushes). I'd also get a spray bottle, and possibly shears, and maybe a few other items.


----------



## judyf

I'd be interested in a couple of the spray bottles, and possibly a brush.


----------



## Rowan

wolfcub81 said:


> I would go for 1 spray bottle
> 
> and 1 *Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (great for floppy top knots)*


I was wondering about that spray too!


----------



## wolfcub81

Rowan said:


> I was wondering about that spray too!


I have not used it, but have had a lot of recommendations for it and you always see a ton of it in the competition ring.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I'm interested 

Count me in for:
35 mm Gold Series oval pin brush Qty-1
White on White Qty-1 (any size, but larger preferred)
Hold A Hose Qty-1
Peace and Kindness Qty-1 8 oz 

Thanks Rowan!


----------



## Rowan

Here's what we have thus far:

*Case quantity items*
*Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush*: 
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
judyf (1) - maybe

*Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)*: 
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

*Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):*
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

*White on White*:
Lilah+Jasper (1)

*1/2 Liter Spray Bottles*:
Rowan (4)
judyf (2)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)

*One per case items*
*Shears*: minipoodlelover, Rowan
*Hold a Hose*: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
*Kool Dry dryer*: Rowan(?)


----------



## spoowhisperer

Rowan said:


> Here's what we have thus far:
> 
> *Case quantity items*
> *Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush*:
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> judyf (1) - maybe
> spoowhisperer (1)
> 
> *Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)*:
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> *Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):*
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> *White on White*:
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> 
> *1/2 Liter Spray Bottles*:
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (2)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> 
> *One per case items*
> *Shears*: minipoodlelover, Rowan
> *Hold a Hose*: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
> *Kool Dry dryer*: Rowan(?)




Rowan, are you going for the dryer? I still don't know what to do!


----------



## minipoodlelover

Dryer? Sounds interesting, and on my wish list (though not sure which brand). I have to look up some of these items, including the shears, both straight and curved. 

Someone gave me a bottle of the CC Day to Day Moisturizing shampoo. It has a nice hint of coconut scent. I also have the already-diluted CC Ice on Ice spray, and I like it very much.


----------



## Rowan

*Case quantity items*
*Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush*:
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
judyf (1) - maybe
Tucker57 (1)

*Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):*
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

*Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):*
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

*White on White:*
Lilah+Jasper (1)

*1/2 Liter Spray Bottles:*
Rowan (4)
SV (2)
judyf (2)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)

*Poodle Buttercomb:*
SV (1)

*Ice on Ice:*
SV (1)

*One per case items*
*Shears*: minipoodlelover, Rowan
*Hold a Hose*: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
*Kool Dry dryer*: Rowan(?) 

______________________


> *Spoowhisperer *wrote:
> Rowan, are you going for the dryer? I still don't know what to do!


I'm 90% sure I'm going to get the CC one. I did a lot of research and can't find anything substantial on the Dog Shammy. All the reviews were paid reviews and the website doesn't inspire my confidence. I want a variable speed dryer that's powerful, reliable and quiet, and the CC fits the bill. It's also backed by a solid company and gets good reviews.

I also considered the Laube variable speed dryer as it has a 3-year warranty, but it had mixed reviews. It was about the same price as the CC will be at the discounted price so I figured I'd go with the CC. I like everything else I've gotten from them so I hope this is a solid dryer. 

My gut tells me to go with quality and not the "too good to be true" machine. I hope I'm right!


----------



## Tucker57

I'm interested in the gold series pin brush and may be interested in some other items, too. Can you send me a price list, Rowan?

Thanks!


----------



## tintlet

Originally Posted by Rowan 
Here's what we have thus far:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: 
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
judyf (1) - maybe
spoowhisperer (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz): 
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet-1 

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles:
Rowan (4)
judyf (2)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)


One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?) *****this is a GREAT dryer!!!


----------



## tintlet

Tucker57..Stella is sooo cute!!
Cassie is HUGE and very naughty


----------



## judyf

You can definitely put me down for the GS 35mm oval pin brush. I wasn't sure what brush I wanted, so I will go with the groups' consensus on this.

I needed some shampoo and conditioner stuff quickly when I got my new pup, so I pulled out of the last group buy to order on my own. I got them as part of the $10 System Kits, which have given me a chance to try a bunch of products. They're great.

I also picked up a 20mm brush, and love it, so I know I will like the 35mm. 

The spray bottles I bought are also pretty neat, so if we go for a second dozen in this buy, I put me down for a couple more. I should have put myself down for more than two. 

Thanks so much, 
Judy


----------



## Rowan

judyf said:


> You can definitely put me down for the GS 35mm oval pin brush. I wasn't sure what brush I wanted, so I will go with the groups' consensus on this.
> 
> I needed some shampoo and conditioner stuff quickly when I got my new pup, so I pulled out of the last group buy to order on my own. I got them as part of the $10 System Kits, which have given me a chance to try a bunch of products. They're great.
> 
> I also picked up a 20mm brush, and love it, so I know I will like the 35mm.
> 
> The spray bottles I bought are also pretty neat, so if we go for a second dozen in this buy, I put me down for a couple more. I should have put myself down for more than two.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Judy


Thanks, *Judy*!
I predict we'll be able to fill another case of the 1/2 liter spray bottles--already started one. They're a great value and the best spray bottles I've found thus far! 

*Tintlet*: Do you have the Kool Dry Dryer? *Spoowhisperer *is on the fence too! 


*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush:
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1) 
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 1 case complete; 2nd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (2)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)


----------



## CT Girl

I am in for a 20 mm Gold Series Oval Pin Brush - I am afraid the bigger one would be just too large for a toy. Hopefully some toy and mini owners will help us get to a case. May I have a price list too Rowan? I should have one from the last buy but I just can't find it. Thank you.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> I am in for a 20 mm Gold Series Oval Pin Brush - I am afraid the bigger one would be just too large for a toy. Hopefully some toy and mini owners will help us get to a case. May I have a price list too Rowan? I should have one from the last buy but I just can't find it. Thank you.


I'll send it to you when I get home (don't have it here at work). 

I'm sure you know this but just in case ( ): The Gold Series Pin brushes are the same size, it's the pins that are different. (All three brushes are 8.5" in length.) The 35mm has longer pins for the poodle coat--they used to offer a 45mm brush! 

Not sure if it helps, but I used this one on my sister's TINY miniatures (we're talking barely miniatures) this weekend and it worked perfectly. They have such tiny little topknots. LOL 

There might be enough interest in the 20mm pin size though. But if you keep your TPOO long, even if it's just the topknot or bracelets, I personally think the 35mm pins are better. 

**************************
*CURRENT TALLY*:

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush:
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1) 
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Gold Series 20mm Oval Pin Brush:
CT Girl (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: _1 case complete; 2nd case started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)


----------



## oceanrose

I definitely want 2 spray bottles, and 1 35mm gold brush. I'm debating on combs. Anyone else interested? Silly question: are the poodle combs REALLY better for the poodles?


----------



## CT Girl

Rowan - Thank you. I don't know why but I did think the pin brush was smaller. Put me in for the 35mm. 

oceanrose - Before the last group order I used a greyhound comb for Swizzle. I must say I like the poodle comb better. It seems to get out the little knots much better and I can go through more of Swizzle's hair with each swipe of the comb. I was a little taken aback when I saw the comb (even though someone posted the lenght) but the more I use it the better I like it.


----------



## Rowan

*CURRENT TALLY:*

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: _Need 2 more to make a case!_
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: _1 case complete; 2nd case started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?) 



> Posted by *Oceanrose*:
> I definitely want 2 spray bottles, and 1 35mm gold brush. I'm debating on combs. Anyone else interested? Silly question: are the poodle combs REALLY better for the poodles?


I love the Poodle Buttercomb. I have the #000 comb and the Poodle Buttercomb (#004) blows it out of the water. I think it's the distance btwn the teeth along with their length. It's the best fluffer comb and great for setting the coat and the ears. (I brush them with the 35mm Pin Brush first.)


----------



## BambiDog

Aw poopies.

I wish I'd seen this thread last night! I spent my evening justifying to myself that it was worth buying CC products for Bambi!
I got Black on Black and Ice on Ice Spray... I wanted some Thick n Thicker too but my bank account said no...


----------



## minipoodlelover

I also love my poodle buttercomb. It fluffs out Angie's coat beautifully. I've also used it on small mats, as the comb can be manipulated so many ways. I hold it on one end and use the teeth on the other end, or sometimes I hold it on top and run most of the teeth through Angie's coat. The large size is an a positive feature IMO.


----------



## Rowan

BambiDog said:


> Aw poopies.
> 
> I wish I'd seen this thread last night! I spent my evening justifying to myself that it was worth buying CC products for Bambi!
> I got Black on Black and Ice on Ice Spray... I wanted some Thick n Thicker too but my bank account said no...


Oh no! Everyone make it a rule to check here (the forum) before ordering anything! LOL


----------



## spoowhisperer

Rowan, I apologize for having to bother you with this, but don't remember what the price would be for the 110 volt cool dryer. $375 on the website, issshhhh...
I did receive the original list, but may have deleted it thinking the buy was over. Sorry : )


----------



## plumcrazy

I looked at the list Rowan sent me during the last group buy - the Kool Dry dryer is $281.25 (instead of $375 retail). Hope this helps!


----------



## spoowhisperer

plumcrazy said:


> I looked at the list Rowan sent me during the last group buy - the Kool Dry dryer is $281.25 (instead of $375 retail). Hope this helps!


Oh goody, thank you!


----------



## Rowan

spoowhisperer said:


> Oh goody, thank you!


And, for the holidays only, it comes in RED!  (I'll e-mail you the list so you have a copy.)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I think I want to try the Miracle Air if there is enough interest 

CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 1 case complete; 2nd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz
Lilah+Jasper 

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)


----------



## Tucker57

I'd like a spray bottle. I'm interested in the poodle buttercomb, too, but I'm curious what it's like to use a comb without a handle.....anybody? And if we don't get to 12, can I still order it with everyone else's stuff just for simplicity's sake?

How long will this one stay open before a final order is tallied (I've never done one of these group buy things before, so I'm just curious how it works). Thanks for coordinating it, Rowan!


----------



## Tucker57

Thanks, Gloria! Stella is awesome.....sassy for sure, but I wouldn't want her any other way!


----------



## BambiDog

Good plan! I will ask the forum about ALL of my Christmas shopping like a great oracle, yes? 
=P

I don't know why I didn't check here first... *facepalm* Lesson learned the hard way!


----------



## CT Girl

I got the poodlecomb last group buy and I can verify it is Swizzle approved. It glides through his hair and even though the comb is large it works great on my toy.


----------



## wolfcub81

I will try the miracle air too! Read lots of good reviews on it.


CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 1 case complete; 2nd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz
Lilah+Jasper 
Wolfcub81 (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)[/QUOTE]


----------



## tintlet

*Tintlet*: Do you have the Kool Dry Dryer? *Spoowhisperer *is on the fence too! 


Mt daughter bought the smaller Kool Dry at a groomers trade show last spring. It is very quiet ( as compared to all the other HV blowers). Has an adjustment knob to regulate air flow. The small one is very portable( great for shows), and has enough umpff to blow out a standard show coat without tangling it.
For several dogs, the larger Kool dryer might be more suited.


----------



## tintlet

CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 1 case complete; 2nd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz
Lilah+Jasper
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet ( 2 Gal) yes, you will use up a gallon 

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

tintlet said:


> *Tintlet*: Do you have the Kool Dry Dryer? *Spoowhisperer *is on the fence too!
> 
> 
> Mt daughter bought the smaller Kool Dry at a groomers trade show last spring. It is very quiet ( as compared to all the other HV blowers). Has an adjustment knob to regulate air flow. The small one is very portable( great for shows), and has enough umpff to blow out a standard show coat without tangling it.
> For several dogs, the larger Kool dryer might be more suited.


Is the smaller one the Kool Pup dryer?


----------



## Rowan

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Is the smaller one the Kool Pup dryer?


Yes!


----------



## Rowan

Tucker57 said:


> I'd like a spray bottle. I'm interested in the poodle buttercomb, too, but I'm curious what it's like to use a comb without a handle.....anybody? And if we don't get to 12, can I still order it with everyone else's stuff just for simplicity's sake?
> 
> How long will this one stay open before a final order is tallied (I've never done one of these group buy things before, so I'm just curious how it works). Thanks for coordinating it, Rowan!


I typically close the CC orders when the cases are complete to make it easier. I'll post a "countdown warning" prior to closure though. To see how a Group Buy works, please see the Les Poochs November buy thread, post #4. Note: CC shipping/handling tends to be a bit higher than Les Poochs. 

I'm hoping to get one out and processed before the other (ie., Les Poochs and CC). It's _easier _to use the comb without a handle. I have one buttercomb with a handle and one without. I hold onto one end of the Poodle Buttercomb (it's plenty long enough at 9 5/8").  
***************************************
CURRENT TALLY:

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: _Need 2 more to make a case!_
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: _1 case complete; 2nd case started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz
Lilah+Jasper
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet ( 2 Gal) yes, you will use up a gallon 

*One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)


----------



## tintlet

Kool Pup dryer has a long hose too  This is a great price


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

***************************************
CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 1 case complete; 2nd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet ( 2 Gal) yes, you will use up a gallon 

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (?)


----------



## savvyspoo

Huge thanks Gloria, for informing me of the group buy! 

1 qty - Kool Pup Dryer (blue)
2 qty - 1/2 liter spray bottles
2 cans Thick and thicker spray

I used Tintlet's Kool pup dryer at Hickory shows recently to re-wash my Standard's legs. Loved it! So much quieter than my Metro Air force canister. I also like the portable size, nice nozzle, and longer more flexible hose. 

Because I worry about the high decibel level of my Metro forced dryer, I put cotton balls in my boy's ears...and place a muffler over their head while drying, to protect their ears. I do the same ear protection for any dogs hanging-out in my grooming room, while drying the poodle on table. None of this will be necessary with the Kool Pup, which makes it worth every penny to me!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

***************************************
CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 1 case complete; 2nd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (3)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet ( 2 Gal) yes, you will use up a gallon 

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (?), savvyspoo (blue)


----------



## tintlet

CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 1 case complete; 2nd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet ( 2 Gal) 

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1) 

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (?), savvyspoo (blue)
__________________


----------



## Tucker57

I have a b-air dryer (the $100 one). I've seen people post about how quiet various dryers are, but without a point of comparison, I don't know what the differences are. If anyone has used the B-air and then tried the Kool Pup, I'd love to hear comments on the relative noise levels. Thanks!


----------



## wolfcub81

Adding more spray bottles. These things are really nice!



tintlet said:


> CURRENT TALLY:
> 
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> 
> White on White:
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (2)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb:
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice:
> SV (1)
> 
> Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet ( 2 Gal)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper, Rowan
> Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
> Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (?), savvyspoo (blue)
> __________________


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## dawns

Rowan, just checking to see if you got my pm? I am not sure they went through. I wanted a price list for the cc and les pooches buys.
thanks


----------



## plumcrazy

Rowan, I would like a Hold a Hose, the 35mm pin brush and 2 spray bottles.

My dream is to have a stand dryer someday - I have a B-Air and a K-9 III, but am wondering; since the Kool dryer has a more adjustable flow (rather than off or on) if it would work as a stand dryer with the Hold a Hose. Does anyone have an opinion on this? Or is there a specific stand dryer that should be on my wish list?

Thanks!

Barb


----------



## 2719

Tucker57 said:


> I have a b-air dryer (the $100 one). I've seen people post about how quiet various dryers are, but without a point of comparison, I don't know what the differences are. If anyone has used the B-air and then tried the Kool Pup, I'd love to hear comments on the relative noise levels. Thanks!


I have the b-air it is loud...but not as loud as some. (like the K9) but the one thing I do not like about it...is that when you first turn it on it whines a really high pitched whine for a few minutes..which I am sure hurts the poods ears.

I have seen the CC dryers demonstrated at shows and they are quieter than most.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

plumcrazy said:


> Rowan, I would like a Hold a Hose and 2 spray bottles.
> 
> My dream is to have a stand dryer someday - I have a B-Air and a K-9 III, but am wondering; since the Kool dryer has a more adjustable flow (rather than off or on) if it would work as a stand dryer with the Hold a Hose. Does anyone have an opinion on this? Or is there a specific stand dryer that should be on my wish list?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> CURRENT TALLY:
> 
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 2 more to make a case!
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> 
> White on White:
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (2)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb:
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice:
> SV (1)
> 
> Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan, plumcrazy (1)
> Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
> Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## plumcrazy

I'm adding a pin brush for me!  Thanks L&J for adding the other stuff! 

CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 1 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan, plumcrazy (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Barb - what are your thoughts on the CC dryers? I saw the discussion on facebook and CC rec'd the larger Kool Dry as opposed to the Kool Pup. Now I am undecided...


----------



## plumcrazy

If I were to get either of them (and remember, I already have two HV dryers! :lol: I'm only interested if the CC one could double as a stand dryer if I use the Hold a Hose with it!) I would get the Kool Dryer and not the Kool Pup. I asked that question on the CC facebook page and they just confirmed what I already suspected. If I had miniature or toy dogs, or kept the coats on my standards much shorter, the Kool Pup may be just fine - but I learned with the B-Air that I have, a little _more _power is better than too _little_! 

If someone has actually tested the two different dryers they may offer a different opinion. I SHOULD have checked them out closer at the last big show I was at, but I had NO intention of buying another dryer at that point - especially since it would've been at the MSRP instead of the group buy price!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

@ tintlet & savvyspoo:

From your experience, do you think that the Kool Pup is adequate for grooming 2 standards at home? Lilah is in a modified conti and Jasper is in a miami. They go to the groomer every 8 weeks while I do everything between appointments. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Apres Argent

I added two 35mm oval pin brushes, 2 gallons miracle air. Sorry to be late! If it does not make it I will wait till next time. Thanks..



CURRENT TALLY:

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: Need 1 more to make a case!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan, plumcrazy (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1)
__________________


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan, plumcrazy (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## Rowan

dawns said:


> Rowan, just checking to see if you got my pm? I am not sure they went through. I wanted a price list for the cc and les pooches buys.
> thanks


Yes, I was at work. I just sent them to you.

On another note: 
I'm getting the Kool Dry Dryer and the hold a hose. I want the variable speed with the added "power." Everyone seems to love this dryer so I'm hoping I do too! I have the Metro Groomer's third arm which I use with my Metro dryer and it works great. The dryer is just too noisy and not strong enough, plus it only has one speed. Blech. 

****BREAKING NEWS****

CC is coming out with a NEW dryer, the Kool Dry Raptor, which is more powerful than both the Kool Dry and the Kool Dry Pup. It has two motors. I'll post additional information (specs) as I receive them!!!!! One of the sales reps has been testing it on her SPOO.  (On a side note, she recommends the Kool Dry for a SPOO as it puts out significant more air.)


----------



## savvyspoo

Oh dear! - so many choices... ; )))

Now the Raptor option.... wondering what you give-up in quietness and portability with two motors in this dryer? Any thoughts?

I already have a Double K 9000 stand dryer which is excellent
Also, a Metro forced air canister which is very loud...so really looking for a quieter option. Bonus would be if it's very portable for shows.


----------



## Rowan

I did a little Google research:
Chris Christensen Kool Dry Raptor Dryers - Cherrybrook


> Chris Christensen Kool Dry Raptor Dryers
> Description:
> 
> The Chris Christensen Raptor dryer was created to meet the needs of professional groomers. With a variable speed and two motors, this dog dryer is powerful enough for all your grooming needs.
> 
> Retail price: $600.00


*****************
http://www.dartspets.com/KoolDry-Raptor-p/kd160.htm



> Kool Dry Raptor, the all new high performance dryer by Chris Christensen Systems. The Kool Dry Raptor combines the sturdy construction of the Kool Dry Dryer with dual motor design to give you twice the power of the original KoolDry. Still quieter than most force air dryers, weighing in at only 19 lbs., and featuring variable speed control, the Kool Dry Raptor is a superb choice for professional groomers and for breeds that require maximum power and speed to get the job done.


*************


----------



## Rowan

UPDATED LIST! 

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush:_ 1 case complete _
Rowan (2)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: _2 cases complete; 3rd case started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
Kool Pup Dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


***********************
*Tintlet*: if we don't get enough orders to make a case of the *Mystic Ear Cleaner,* check out the Les Poochs Medacetic Ear cleaner. I love it!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> UPDATED LIST!
> 
> *Case quantity items*
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush:_ 1 case complete _
> Rowan (2)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> 
> White on White:
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: _2 cases complete; 3rd case started!_
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (2)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb:
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Miracle Air: 128oz _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal)
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> *One per case items*
> Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1)
> Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?), Lilah+Jasper (purple)
> Kool Pup Dryer: savvyspoo (blue)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
> Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)
> 
> 
> ***********************


Wow, the Raptor sounds like more than I would need for my guys. I will probably switch to the Kool Dry instead of the Kool Pup though... Thanks Rowan!!!


----------



## Rowan

UPDATED LIST! 


*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush:_ 1 case complete , 2nd case started!_
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Poodle Lover (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: _2 cases complete; 3rd case started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009"
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple)
Kool Pup Dryer: savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


***********************

We still have a few open cases--need more Poodle Buttercombs, have started the 2nd 35mm Pin Brush case, along with other products!


----------



## tintlet

I would like to add a Product...Gallon of Clean Start. Wonderful cleaner to get the dog "really Clean"

and Rowen, didn't like the LP ear cleaner..smells to mediciney ;-)


----------



## dawns

you can put me down for 
after u bath 16 oz 
poodle buttercomb
hold a hose


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

UPDATED LIST!


Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: 1 case complete , 2nd case started!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Poodle Lover (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)

Clean Start:
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz: 
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009"
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple)
Kool Pup Dryer: savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## Rowan

*Lilah+Jasper*: Thank you for keeping the list updated. I _really _appreciate it! 

*Tintlet*: no problem! Maybe others will be interested in the ear cleaner. I can always get one as a gift. We still need twelve to make a case.

*KOOL DRY RAPTOR UPDATE*:
It's not available in holiday red, but they're currently offering a free "Hold a Hose" with purchase of the Raptor dryer. If you want the price, please PM me as I can't post it here. I have a simple flyer that compares the three dryers (very basic). Will shoot it out via e-mail when I get home.

*DRYER NOTE*  : I asked our wonderful sales rep if they could ship the dryers directly to recipients (instead of going through me) and she said YES!!! The shipping fees would be added to our overall order and then you guys would just pay me. (I will ship your other items as planned.) It will make the shipping on the total order much less expensive (lower weight), and I predict CC gets better shipping rates than me. Plus, they're centrally located (TX) which means no shipping across country, which lowers the rates from my experience since it's based on 'zones.'


----------



## plumcrazy

Rowan said:


> Plus, they're centrally located (TX) which means no shipping across country, which lowers the rates from my experience since it's based on 'zones.'


Yeah... Zones... I've always believed that North Dakota is in the Twilight Zone so our shipping is always the highest they can find!! :lol: We're not close to anything!!

Thanks for getting all this info for us, Rowan! It's a lot of work!!

Barb


----------



## CT Girl

I am starting to think about getting a dryer. I would like advice. With a toy should I choose the pup or for a little extra is it worth getting the Kool Dry? Is this a good brand of dryer or should I be considering another brand? How often do you have to change the filters?


----------



## minipoodlelover

CT Girl said:


> I am starting to think about getting a dryer. I would like advice. With a toy should I choose the pup or for a little extra is it worth getting the Kool Dry? Is this a good brand of dryer or should I be considering another brand? How often do you have to change the filters?



I'm thinking about a dryer, too, but it doesn't have to be a CC brand. However, with the discounted prices, it may be a better buy to go with the Kool Pup as opposed to another brand that may not be of comparable quality. I'd also appreciate any advice.


----------



## Rowan

I'll leave dryer advice to others, like *Tintlet*, who have actually used the CC dryer and seen other models at shows, etc.


----------



## Tucker57

Yes, on the dryer front, I'd be interested to hear which model (under $500) people think is the quietest.


----------



## Rowan

Per CC sales rep, she hasn't noticed a big difference btwn noise levels (Kool Dry and Kool Dry Raptor). 

I'm trying to find out what it will cost to ship the dryers to individuals. I've got an inquiry out to determine if it's based on product weight or postal zone. I'll keep you posted!

NOTE: For your planning purposes, this order will go in the week of November 7th.


----------



## Jacknic

*CC Order*

I would like (2) 35' pin Gold Brush
1 gal of White on white
2 spray bottles
2 Thick & Thicker Spray

Thanks -- is this all I have too do, oh besides pay?--lol


----------



## spoowhisperer

I am dropping my request for the *Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush:*, wasn't sure how to best do this and not mess up the order being its going on the second box. I'm going with a Maden brush at some point.
Still undecided between the Kool Dry and Kool Dry Raptor. 
Sorry about screwing up the brush numbers. : (


----------



## Poodle Lover

Spoowhisperer, 

You and I must be on the same wave length. I am dropping the order for the CC 35mm gold series oval pin brush too. I find that the 27mm brush that I have is more than enough for my poodles.


----------



## Rowan

changing your order isn't a problem. Please just update the most recent list, as I've done below. Thanks! 

Updated List:


Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (2)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)

Clean Start:
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz: 
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009"
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple)
Kool Pup Dryer: savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## Rowan

*Order closing...*

This order will close: *Sunday, 6 November 2011*


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> *Lilah+Jasper*: Thank you for keeping the list updated. I _really _appreciate it!


Rowan - you are so welcome. It's the least I can do for all of your effort on our behalf 




Rowan said:


> *KOOL DRY RAPTOR UPDATE*:
> I have a simple flyer that compares the three dryers (very basic). Will shoot it out via e-mail when I get home.


I think the flyer will be helpful in choosing a model - I look forward to pouring over it:alberteinstein:




Rowan said:


> *DRYER NOTE*  : I asked our wonderful sales rep if they could ship the dryers directly to recipients (instead of going through me) and she said YES!!! The shipping fees would be added to our overall order and then you guys would just pay me. (I will ship your other items as planned.) It will make the shipping on the total order much less expensive (lower weight), and I predict CC gets better shipping rates than me. Plus, they're centrally located (TX) which means no shipping across country, which lowers the rates from my experience since it's based on 'zones.'


Yay - I hope that will lighten your work load a little bit!!!:amen:


----------



## tintlet

OK..if anyone wants to see how good the CC products work..here are pictures. Madonna was "RED" from all the red clay..she has toooo much fun!! So as an experiment, I decided to use ONLY CC products. She had 2 scrubbings of "Clean Start", followed by one of "White on White". Then used the "After You Bath". here are the results.


----------



## tintlet

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (2)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White:
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)

Clean Start:
Tintlet (2 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz:
dawns (1)
Tintlet ( would like Gal)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb:
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009"
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple)
Kool Pup Dryer: savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

tintlet said:


> OK..if anyone wants to see how good the CC products work..here are pictures. Madonna was "RED" from all the red clay..she has toooo much fun!! So as an experiment, I decided to use ONLY CC products. She had 2 scrubbings of "Clean Start", followed by one of "White on White". Then used the "After You Bath". here are the results.


Thank You Gloria!!! The results are amazing - makes me want the White on White even more 

FYI - We only need one more gallon for a full case discount!


----------



## spoowhisperer

Rowan said:


> changing your order isn't a problem. Please just update the most recent list, as I've done below. Thanks!
> 
> Updated List:
> 
> 
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush: 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
> Rowan (2)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> White on White:
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> Clean Start:
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz:
> dawns (1)
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (2)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb:
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009"
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Miracle Air: 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal)
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
> Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red)
> Kool Pup Dryer: savvyspoo (blue)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
> Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)





added my name to the list for the Kool Dry dryer (red). No one is going for the raptor?


----------



## dawns

is there a way to list what is needed to finish cases?


----------



## wolfcub81

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (2)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case): 
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: savvyspoo (blue)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## Jacknic

*CC order*

I wanted the gallon size of White on White. Also interested in a Purple Ring Side Bag if there are any takers -- only six to a case. I already have a black one and now it is all the tack I take, so much lighter then my top flight tack box.


----------



## wolfcub81

Jacknic said:


> I wanted the gallon size of White on White. Also interested in a Purple Ring Side Bag if there are any takers -- only six to a case. I already have a black one and now it is all the tack I take, so much lighter then my top flight tack box.


I got one of the purple totes at the All American show and I absolutely LOVE it. Way better than the tack boxes and they hold a ton of stuff!


----------



## tintlet

My daughter ( bather supreme ) wrote up some CC products reviews...

Hope you don't mind my "product reviews"... thought I would pass on my experience in case you were considering something from the CC buy on Poodle Forum.

Clean Start - Love the smell of this. Rather concentrated so a little goes a long way. I use this as my starter shampoo to get out any residue (conditioners & oils) and dirt. It also seems to help the color distribute more evenly for coats that need a color treatment.

Mystic Ear - My favorite ear cleaner. I liked the Les Pooches but didn't like the sharp smell. This has a light smell that does not linger, and it gets through even the gunkiest of ears. It foams when you rub it in, which helps to bring that deep ear gunk to the top when you wipe the ears out.

OC Magic Foam - Great to have on hand for emergencies. Saved me at a show when someone else took one of the boys out to potty. She brought him back and had let him pee all over his chest & legs! This worked wonders on not only getting out the yellow, but also the pee smell and did not weigh down the coat.

Miracle Air - Used this in the car after accidents or throw ups (thank you Ziva...) or non-smoking hotels were someone has smoked. Works great! I've also started to pour a small amount on a towel and toss it into the dryer with the 'dog' laundry. If there is any doggy smell the wash didn't get out this seems to take care of it.

Peace & Kindness - Works great on any rashes, hot spots, nicks & boo boos. I mostly use this for me, I've sprayed it on my hives and it does ease the itching. Kitchel is sensitive on her face after clippering so I will put this on a cotton ball and rub on where I clipped her. She has not scratched up her face since I started doing that.


Brushes & Combs:

Gold Pin Brush - Works well on the softer & fine coated poodles. No static! Love this for use while putting the hair in wraps. I have the 37mm (longest pins) and have considered getting the 20mm (shortest
pins) for use on the ears. I find I have to be gentle with this one, only use on clean coats and make sure to clean & dry it after use as the sprays used to keep the coats moist can break down the pad.

Fusion Pin Brush- Work well on the thicker/coarser coats. No static with this one either, I keep it on hand to brush out poodle ears during/after drying. It can stand a bit more 'abuse' than the Gold. I have the Toy 27mm, would like to get the larger one. 

Wood Pin Brushes- LOVE this one! I wasn't sure I would, but it is fantastic for de-tangling ear & neck coat. I use this for client dogs & show coats. Really like it for brushing when I change out the wraps.
You do not loose much coat, it does not tug and seems to be easier on the dogs & my me.


Poodle Buttercomb- Works great for poodle coats, does not cause a lot of static and you will not rip out your coat if you use it correctly.
I really will get all those tangles and does not seem to tug like other combs.

Fine/Coarse Buttercomb- Love this for fluffing up the coat to scissor.
It does not leave marks like most of the combs I have used. No static either! I use this on almost every dog, it can stand up to some pretty good abuse!


The sprayers are very nice, weighted on the bottom so if it falls it usually lands side or bottom. I have yet to break the sprayer head, other spray bottles have not survived long with me. The double spray takes awhile to get used to though.


Not sure I'm actually a help, but here were my thoughts/reasons behind the CC Kool Pup vs. Kool Dry...

I chose the Kool Pup for the reason of bringing to dog shows. The quiet motor, adjustable speed, smaller size, low electrical draw, lightweight and easy to carry were my deciding factors.... I just needed a dryer to blow out already clean & dry poodle coats at the show so they could be freshened up. I did use it on a pair of skittish papilions in the shop to teach them not to be afraid of the HV dryers.
Started at the slowest speed and slowly upped the speed (less than
half) when they calmed down and realized it would not 'harm' them.
Most of the time the dogs react to when the switch is flipped and the air comes out full speed, this way we started out slow and instead of having to switch from low to high I could just adjust the knob.

If I wanted a dryer to actually blow out a damp Standard/Miniature poodle my choice would be the Kool Dry. It has more power for the larger dogs, but still had the quieter motor and fairly portable (more so than many HV dryers on the market today). About 5 lbs heavier than the Kool Pup but also less likely to tip while using. I could see it working for someone who only had a few dogs to dry, but probably not professional strength

-----


----------



## savvyspoo

I just updated the list with my changes - Thxs all for the great feedback on products! 

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (2)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue)
Kool Pup Dryer: 
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): _1 case complete, 2nd case __started!_
Rowan (2)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (16 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (1)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case): _1 case complete_
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): _2 cases complete; 3rd case __started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (2)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz _1 case complete, 2nd_ _case started!_
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry dryer: Rowan (red), Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## CT Girl

I am still confused on what dryer to buy despite tinlet's helpful post. I noticed the two people who had signed up for the pup have changed to the Kool. Hopefully when we get the flyer it will clarify things for me. Does the hold a hose work on both?


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> I am still confused on what dryer to buy despite tinlet's helpful post. I noticed the two people who had signed up for the pup have changed to the Kool. Hopefully when we get the flyer it will clarify things for me. Does the hold a hose work on both?


I'm going with the Raptor--I think. Either that or the Kool Dry in red. I'm so undecided!!!! I bathe three miniatures (one oversized) every 2-3 weeks and want a good dryer. 

My POC said the Raptor wasn't much louder than the Kool Dry, and she also said that she recommended the Kool Dry over the Kool Pup for SPOOs. I'll send the flyer out right now, although it's not very detailed. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Rowan

Updated list! 



Lilah+Jasper said:


> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): _1 case complete, 2nd case __started!_
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> 20mm Small Wood Pin Brush:
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> White on White (4 per case): _1 case complete_
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): _2 cases complete; 3rd case __started!_
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (2)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case):
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz _1 case complete, 2nd_ _case started!_
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal)
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
> Tintlet (1)
> Rowan (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
> Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## spoowhisperer

Rowan said:


> I'm going with the Raptor--I think. Either that or the Kool Dry in red. I'm so undecided!!!! I bathe three miniatures (one oversized) every 2-3 weeks and want a good dryer.
> 
> My POC said the Raptor wasn't much louder than the Kool Dry, and she also said that she recommended the Kool Dry over the Kool Pup for SPOOs. I'll send the flyer out right now, although it's not very detailed. Thanks for reminding me.





Rowan said:


> I'm going with the Raptor. My POC said it didn't sound much louder than the Kool Dry, and she also said that she recommended the Kool Dry over the Kool Pup for SPOOs. I'll send the flyer out right now, although it's not very detailed. Thanks for reminding me.


Rowan, would love to hear your reasons for getting the raptor! : )
Being the info on the flyer isn't very detailed, and you've talked to the rep, what exactly is being said? 

Being I have lived with using my 12 year old Vital Sassoon hand held people dryer for all my poodle years, and now am ready to break down and buy a big bucks dryer (to me) I want to make sure I'm happy with my decision.

NO PRESSURE LOL! I will get what is right for my situation, but always love to hear others opinions.
As I read over everyone's lists, I get all worked up and start reading about all the products thinking I must need them too! But then I get real, and remember I've never had good shampoo or conditioner, never had a dog hair dyer, and usually have had crappy tools. 
Three weeks ago I shampooed Kai at the cabin, and had just opened Suave Professionals Humectant Shampoo and its conditioner companion and decided to use it for his quick not planned shower. OH MY! I LOVED HIS COAT after he was dried out! I'd say the conditioner made him so easy to brush and comb out too! Now Kai is not a show dog in a show coat, but he does have a lot of coat and man it worked for him!

Looking at these shampoos, its almost too many choices for me! I have no idea for just a general all over shampoo.


----------



## Rowan

spoowhisperer said:


> Rowan, would love to hear your reasons for getting the raptor! : )
> Being the info on the flyer isn't very detailed, and you've talked to the rep, what exactly is being said?
> 
> Being I have lived with using my 12 year old Vital Sassoon hand held people dryer for all my poodle years, and now am ready to break down and buy a big bucks dryer (to me) I want to make sure I'm happy with my decision.
> 
> NO PRESSURE LOL! I will get what is right for my situation, but always love to hear others opinions.
> As I read over everyone's lists, I get all worked up and start reading about all the products thinking I must need them too! But then I get real, and remember I've never had good shampoo or conditioner, never had a dog hair dyer, and usually have had crappy tools.
> Three weeks ago I shampooed Kai at the cabin, and had just opened Suave Professionals Humectant Shampoo and its conditioner companion and decided to use it for his quick not planned shower. OH MY! I LOVED HIS COAT after he was dried out! I'd say the conditioner made him so easy to brush and comb out too! Now Kai is not a show dog in a show coat, but he does have a lot of coat and man it worked for him!
> 
> Looking at these shampoos, its almost too many choices for me! I have no idea for just a general all over shampoo.


I'm currently using the Les Poochs shampoos, and I'll admit it's not only because they work well, but for the scent! LOL I also have a pup with sensitive skin and seasonal allergies and the Medacetic Shampoo works so well for him. (That and the Botanique.) 

As for the dryers, the rep isn't saying anything other than what I posted here. She said the other rep tested it on her SPOO and loves it. She said all three sound about the same (noise wise). She said all three are good, reliable dryers, but recommends the more powerful Kool Dry if you have SPOOS (to cut down on time as it puts out more air or whatever). 

Here's my thing: I ALWAYS, and I mean ALWAYS, talk myself into buying the "cheaper" model of such-and-such and regret it later. For example, I needed a dryer so I bought a Metro. It wasn't the greatest but it was economical. It works okay and does the job, but it's _loud _and only has one speed. It seems to take forever to dry three dogs. 

Right after I spend $100+ dollars on it, I asked myself why I didn't spend a few hundred more and get a decent dryer...a variable speed dryer so I could turn it down for their topknots and ears? I just don't want to make that mistake again, ie., settle for something and then wind up regretting it. 

I bathe and dry/groom three poodles back to back so my goal is to make it as easy as possible, on all of us. I want something quiet with variable speeds (which all three dryers have) that will dry them _fast_. For me, the drying is the most tedious part of grooming. You know what I mean? 

So, the question remains. Do I spend $113 more and get the Raptor (ie., the Raptor is $113 more than the Kool Dry is one is also buying the Hold a Hose separately)? Or do I get the Kool Dry (which comes in my favorite color, red)?? Decisons...decisions.


----------



## CT Girl

Rowan I am glad to hear I am not the only one who can't make up my mind. I have cheaped out in the past to and usually regret it so instead of the pup I will probably get the Kool. Tinlet has really given great information and her comment about the Kool being less likely to tip may have decided it for me.


----------



## Lotusland spoos

Hi Rowan, 
Could you let me know how much the Kool Dry Raptor is and have you found out how much approx. shipping would be? Would they ship to Canada (Vancouver, BC) ? Saw the Kool Dry Dryer at the Dog show here in - there was a Chris Christensen rep and it was so quiet compared to my Metro master blaster. Seems to have to same power. Got a bottle of their Holiday Scents Shampoo - Sugar Cookie. Smells so good!


----------



## minipoodlelover

spoowhisperer said:


> Being I have lived with using my 12 year old Vital Sassoon hand held people dryer for all my poodle years, and now am ready to break down and buy a big bucks dryer (to me) I want to make sure I'm happy with my decision.


I have also used hand-held people blow dryers, but they're less than ideal. And I've also regretted "cheaping out" (love that phrase!) in the past. Still, with only one mini, I'm thinking the Kool Pup may be adequate for my home grooming needs. Plus, I do want some shears.....tough decision. These group buys are stressful!


----------



## Rowan

*CT Girl:* The Hold A Hose works with all three. In fact, it would work with just about _any _dryer. 

*Lotusland spoos & other Dryer Buyers*: I think I JUST missed my POC on Friday (she was only in the office for a couple of hours). She said I could send her the zip codes and dryer models and she'd give me the shipping fees for each. I'm sure she'll get back with me when she returns from vacation on Nov 7th. I can hold off on closing the buy until such time (as I'm also in the same predicament--waiting to see how much shipping will be). 

So, here's the plan. Get your orders to me by the 6th, and if you're considering a dryer, please provide your full mailing address (if I don't already have it) and the dryer model you want. I'll send her a full, updated dryer list on Monday morning for the shipping estimates. It will be a fast turnaround so be prepared! :juggle:


----------



## CT Girl

That is what I am using now - a blow dryer and it is hard enough with a toy I can't imagine spoowhisperer doing two dogs with it and one a standard! You deserve a great new dryer. Minipoodlelover has a good point about overkill. Do I need a Kool or would a pup be adequate for a toy? I have so many things still to get - a table with an arm, shears, a dremel ... decisions, decisions. I will try to decide today. I am going to drive poor Rowan crazy. I love everything Rowan has sent me (Swizzle smells SO GOOD now) and is is fluffed and primped but the dryer is really crimping my style - no way can I hold, blow dry him with my hairdryer and staighten his hair. I would need to be one of those Indian goddesses to handle that - you know the one with all the extra arms.


----------



## oceanrose

Updating with a couple additions to my order 

Originally Posted by Lilah+Jasper View Post
Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)

20mm Small Wood Pin Brush:
Rowan (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case): 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## spoowhisperer

Alrighty then....I'm seriously considering switching to the raptor dryer. Does this model need a certain type of outlet hook-up, like to a washer dryer outlet?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I noticed that the raptor dryer has a heat option that the others don't. This would be great for straightening poodley coats


----------



## Tucker57

I wanted to add my name to the mystic ear cleaner list.....but I don't think I need to invest in the holy-smoke size! I'm only interested in the 8oz....


----------



## Rowan

Tucker57 said:


> I wanted to add my name to the mystic ear cleaner list.....but I don't think I need to invest in the holy-smoke size! I'm only interested in the 8oz....


I want the 8 oz size too. I'm pretty sure that's what others want as the "holy smoke" size is 4 to a case. The 8 oz is 12 to a case. 

RE: your Sig--
It looks like Tucker is making a wish, Shamus is trying to mind-meld a chicken leg out of you, and Stella is wondering if the camera is a some kind of soul-sucking monster! LOL


----------



## Rowan

spoowhisperer said:


> Alrighty then....I'm seriously considering switching to the raptor dryer. Does this model need a certain type of outlet hook-up, like to a washer dryer outlet?


Spoo--
I'll ask my POC when she gets back on the 7th after vacation (or I'll call the general cust srv line tomorrow). I was wondering the same thing--if it uses a standard plug. I imagine it's a power drain, but I'm not a pro groomer and won't use it every day. I just wish it came in red. 

I want to know:
-- outlet and energy requirements
-- heat (does it have a heater or is the air heated by the motors like with the Kool Dry/Pup). 

I imagine it's the latter on the heat issue; I think the flyer says "low heat" so people don't worry about two motors overheating the air. (At least that's my best guess!)


----------



## tintlet

On the dryers..just order what "YOU" need. In the grooming shop, our favorite dryer is the Sullivan Air Express!! It's a Cattle dryer, so has lots of power, heat if needed too. Not something the average poodle groomer would buy. We also use one called Mighty Wind, one of the first box type dryers, plus a k9II and a blue Double K. Each serves a different purpose. The Kool Pup is for wonderful for shows!

Ive updated some of my things also 

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)

20mm Small Wood Pin Brush:
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case): 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )if we don't get anymore orders, I will buy 1 and share other with AA)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Is anyone interested in a large wooden pin brush? I already have a small one (didn't realize it would be so small) and I like it, but it really isn't practical for my dogs.)

What about a CC slicker?


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> Is anyone interested in a large wooden pin brush? I already have a small one (didn't realize it would be so small) and I like it, but it really isn't practical for my dogs.)
> 
> What about a CC slicker?


I can go with large if *Tintlet *is willing to switch to large. The small is 7.5" and the large is 8.5" (same size as the Gold 35mm Pin Brushes).


----------



## tintlet

Large wooden pin brush is fine


----------



## CT Girl

When is the cut off date? We are out of power - my friend let me use her computer - and I don't want to miss out.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> When is the cut off date? We are out of power - my friend let me use her computer - and I don't want to miss out.


November 6th is the tentative date to have orders in or at least to have contacted me. I won't finalize the order until I speak with my POC on the 7th regarding the dryers and shipping. 

How much snow did you get? We had sun today and most of it melted (thankfully).


----------



## Rowan

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)

20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case): _1 case complete_
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): _2 cases complete; 3rd case started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )if we don't get anymore orders, I will buy 1 and share other with AA)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1)
Filters: Rowan (both interior and exterior)


----------



## Ms Stella

Thanks and I wont be ordering now...I bought a CC pin brush today (probably paid way too much--but I wanted it NOW  )and white on white shampoo as well as others...I got ezgroom whitener and one called something like pure silk I think.....I used it today..I love it. Ive been using IOD primrose...which is great too ...alternating with IOD royal jelly. But I really like how soft Stella's coat is with this new one. thanks for organizing the buy!


----------



## plumcrazy

My dream to have some sort of stand dryer may be realized at a much cheaper price than the CC dryers (with a Hold a Hose)!!

I was discussing this group purchase with my daughter this weekend - she's a groomer at a locally owned salon. She said she was talking to the shop owner (who is also a fellow kennel club member & friend of mine) and apparently they have a stand dryer in their basement that they never use. According to the other employee there, when it was put into the basement it was in fine working order, they just never needed to use it and it took up too much room in the small shop so they stored it.

I tasked my daughter with finding out the brand, condition, price and I may end up with a stand dryer at a fraction of the cost of new.

I still want the items I indicated on the list above (if possible and if case lots allow), but I'm putting the dryer purchase on the back burner for now, and hoping I can get exactly what I've been dreaming of for a teeny tiny price tag!


----------



## Rowan

plumcrazy said:


> *My dream to have some sort of stand dryer may be realized at a much cheaper price than the CC dryers (with a Hold a Hose)*!!
> 
> I was discussing this group purchase with my daughter this weekend - she's a groomer at a locally owned salon. She said she was talking to the shop owner (who is also a fellow kennel club member & friend of mine) and apparently they have a stand dryer in their basement that they never use. According to the other employee there, when it was put into the basement it was in fine working order, they just never needed to use it and it took up too much room in the small shop so they stored it.
> 
> I tasked my daughter with finding out the brand, condition, price and I may end up with a stand dryer at a fraction of the cost of new.
> 
> *I still want the items I indicated on the list above *(if possible and if case lots allow), but I'm putting the dryer purchase on the back burner for now, and hoping I can get exactly what I've been dreaming of for a teeny tiny price tag!


Do you still need the Hold A Hose? It sounds like you're getting one with the dryer. (???)


----------



## plumcrazy

Yes, Rowan... I'd still like the Hold a Hose - I can use it with my other dryers. The stand dryer won't need it, but I'd still like one. Thanks for checking!!!

Barb


----------



## Ms Stella

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I noticed that the raptor dryer has a heat option that the others don't. This would be great for straightening poodley coats


What is the cost of this dryer? I have the K9II and absolutely LOVE IT..my groomer recommended it and it is super fast


----------



## vickylou

Is this open for uk people too?


----------



## Rowan

vickylou said:


> Is this open for uk people too?


Yes! Not sure about shipping on the dryers though. 



> Posted by* Ms. Stella*:
> What is the cost of this dryer? I have the K9II and absolutely LOVE IT..my groomer recommended it and it is super fast


If you're asking about the Raptor, I PM'ed you.


----------



## vickylou

Please could I have a price list and shipping cost to the uk?


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Rowan said:


> *Kool Dry dryer: Rowan(?)
> 
> ______________________
> 
> I'm 90% sure I'm going to get the CC one. I did a lot of research and can't find anything substantial on the Dog Shammy. All the reviews were paid reviews and the website doesn't inspire my confidence. I want a variable speed dryer that's powerful, reliable and quiet, and the CC fits the bill. It's also backed by a solid company and gets good reviews.
> 
> I also considered the Laube variable speed dryer as it has a 3-year warranty, but it had mixed reviews. It was about the same price as the CC will be at the discounted price so I figured I'd go with the CC. I like everything else I've gotten from them so I hope this is a solid dryer.
> 
> My gut tells me to go with quality and not the "too good to be true" machine. I hope I'm right! *


*

rowan, i just posted a thread asking for hv dryer recommedations. didn't realize there was one available on this buy until plumcrazy pointed it out to me. i'm trying to decide between th CC Kool Dry and the K9 III which i've seen recommended quite a few times in the past. i don't know that much about the CC dryer. looked it up & printed out some info. just wondering you know any comparisons between these two dryers? i see that it goes for about $375 - what is the group buy price? *


----------



## Poodle Lover

How do we find out the prices? For instance, what would be the price of the #9 butter comb and what would the shipping be? It looks like I am the only one interested in the #9 so far. 

TIA,
Julia


----------



## spoowhisperer

I'm rather somewhat in a way sort of kind of frantically trying to figure this dang dryer thing all out. Feeling like a chicken with its head cut off burning my candle at both ends with life right now. SO EXCITED to think I might actually have plush looking dogs after a groom with a decent dryer though! Yay! 

Being the Raptor has a heat option, my dogs will be more plush? Or, will the Kool Dry do the same. I have two standards and one mini, not sure about standards in my future so don't know if its overkill to get the Raptor, or just go for it.

Rowan, *SO SORRY* if you've already posted this info, I have to get out the door and on the road again, are the holiday items included in the group buy? Was wondering about the Holly Berry Shampoo or the Holiday Red 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb.
Didn't know it the Red comb would also have to quality as a case order.
Again, so sorry if you've already clarified this.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

ok, thanks to plumcrazy's help, i want to order the CC KOOL DRY IN *RED* . rowan, is it possible to order the hose holder also? i see it's on amazon for $75. wonder if they would discount it through a group buy. sorry if i'm making you a bit crazy.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

ok, thanks AGAIN to PC for pointing out things to me :embarrassed2: i see the hose holder is on the list. please add that to my order.
now, regarding the nozzles, which ones should i order? does anyone know if which, if any, nozzles come with the dryer?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Jessie's Mom said:


> regarding the nozzles, which ones should i order? does anyone know if which, if any, nozzles come with the dryer?


I think that the Kool Dry comes with 2 nozzles and the Air Spreader Nozzle is offered as an "a la carte" item


----------



## Jessie's Mom

i guess it seems to come with the concentrator nozzle and the diffuser nozzle. does anyone know if i would need the air spreader nozzle? can't find any comments or recommendations online. 

so, so far i want the dryer in red, the hose holder, and one inside replacement inlet filter and one replacement dome filter. if the two nozzles that are listed come with the dryer, then i only want to order the air spreader if anyone thinks it is vital. appreciate any insight anyone may have.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> *Case quantity items*
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> White on White (4 per case): _1 case complete_
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): _2 cases complete; 3rd case started!_
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case):
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> 
> Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )if we don't get anymore orders, I will buy 1 and share other with AA)
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
> Oceanrose (1)
> 
> *One per case items*
> Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom?
> Filters: Rowan & Jessie's Mom (both interior and exterior)


Updated...


----------



## pixyia

please add me on list

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush x1
(I heard rumor about gold series rusted problem. My groomer friend suggested fusion series instead. However, is everyone is buying gold, I will follow on gold)


and 
1/2 L spray bottle x2 or 
1/2 L spray bottle + 1 L depends on if we have enough 1L purchaser. 

I will do more research, and finalize my list asap


----------



## Rowan

vickylou said:


> Please could I have a price list and shipping cost to the uk?


Please *PM* me your e-mail address. I can't estimate shipping until I know what you intend to order as it's based on weight. 
I calculate shipping here: Postage Price Calculator

If you order a dryer, it will ship directly from Chris Christensen in Texas and the rep will give me the shipping costs for each postal code on Monday. So again, anyone who wants a dryer, please forward your full address and the dryer you're interested in.


----------



## Rowan

Jessie's Mom said:


> rowan, i just posted a thread asking for hv dryer recommedations. didn't realize there was one available on this buy until plumcrazy pointed it out to me. i'm trying to decide between th CC Kool Dry and the K9 III which i've seen recommended quite a few times in the past. i don't know that much about the CC dryer. looked it up & printed out some info. just wondering you know any comparisons between these two dryers? i see that it goes for about $375 - what is the group buy price?


I have never seen any comparisons between the dryers, and I'm not familiar with K9 products. I'm far from an expert on the CC products, and would suggest contacting the CC customer service line if you have specific questions. I can't call from work and I got home too late to call today. They're open from 8 - 5 CST and the number is on the website under "customer service."


----------



## Rowan

Poodle Lover said:


> How do we find out the prices? For instance, what would be the price of the #9 butter comb and what would the shipping be? It looks like I am the only one interested in the #9 so far.
> 
> TIA,
> Julia


I can't post prices here. Please PM me if you want the dealer price list. Shipping is by zip code and weight so I can't estimate shipping until I know what you're ordering. 
Shipping is calculated here: Postage Price Calculator (If you need my zip code, I'll PM it.)


----------



## Rowan

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
**This order doesn't close until Sunday, 6 November for regular items. For dryers, the order will close on the 7th, or whenever I have shipping information for those wanting dryers. 

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): _1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)

20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case): _1 case complete_
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): _2 cases complete; 3rd case started!_
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): _128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!_
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )if we don't get anymore orders, I will buy 1 and share other with AA)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
*
One per case items*
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom?
Filters: Rowan & Jessie's Mom (both interior and exterior)


----------



## Rowan

spoowhisperer said:


> I'm rather somewhat in a way sort of kind of frantically trying to figure this dang dryer thing all out. Feeling like a chicken with its head cut off burning my candle at both ends with life right now. SO EXCITED to think I might actually have plush looking dogs after a groom with a decent dryer though! Yay!
> 
> *Being the Raptor has a heat option, my dogs will be more plush? Or, will the Kool Dry do the same. I have two standards and one mini, not sure about standards in my future so don't know if its overkill to get the Raptor, or just go for it.*
> 
> Rowan, *SO SORRY* if you've already posted this info, I have to get out the door and on the road again, are the holiday items included in the group buy? Was wondering about the Holly Berry Shampoo or the Holiday Red 7 1/2" Fine/Coarse Buttercomb.
> Didn't know it the Red comb would also have to quality as a case order.
> Again, so sorry if you've already clarified this.


I got home too late to contact CC about the dryer (and can't call from work), so I'm not sure about the heat. I still think it's the two motors that heat the air versus a heat mechanism. I'll try tomorrow after work. 

The holiday products are included with the order. I actually have the Holly Berry shampoo.  (It's based on the clean start shampoo.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

How many wooden brushes make a case?


----------



## minipoodlelover

I removed myself from an order of shears, but would add the 20mm wood pin brush if it will help fill a case. I have the smaller oval wooden pin brush and love it.

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)

20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1) 

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)

White on White (4 per case): 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case started!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )if we don't get anymore orders, I will buy 1 and share other with AA)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom?
Filters: Rowan & Jessie's Mom (both interior and exterior)


----------



## pixyia

I also want the #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse


----------



## spoowhisperer

*Rowan*, do you like the hollyberry shampoo? Does it smell like Christmas? Do you like the shampoo in general? LOL, I feel like that annoying little neighborhood kid who pelts you with questions! Sorry.


----------



## Rowan

pixyia said:


> I also want the #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse


From post #1 (and my e-mail):


> This Group Buy is different from the Les Poochs in that *most items have to be purchased BY THE CASE in order to get the discount. *This doesn't include the shears or dryers, which are thankfully one per case. It's a significant discount on the latter items.





> Posted by *Spoowhisperer*:
> Rowan, do you like the hollyberry shampoo? Does it smell like Christmas? Do you like the shampoo in general? LOL, I feel like that annoying little neighborhood kid who pelts you with questions! Sorry.


I don't mind questions about products I mention or said I have/have used.  
It smells okay but I was hoping for more of a "cranberry balsam" Pier 1 candle scent. LOL It didn't lather as well as the Les Poochs shampoo, and the scent didn't last as long either*. But it left Alex's coat nice and fluffy! It's based on the Clean Start clarifying shampoo so it seems to get all the product build-up out. 

(*The Les Poochs shampoo scents seem to last. I can smell it for over a week after I bathe. When we are walking, I can smell it when the wind blows, etc.)


----------



## pixyia

I understand CC's buck buy policy. May I suggest that keep my 4 1/2 inch buttercomb on the list, if we can't make a buck by the window, just simply remove it or hold for future group?

Sorry for all the trouble


----------



## spoowhisperer

Hmmm, Thinking about this dryer, and hopefully all the powerful air that will shoot out and poof my dogs up. I might have to give it a try for myself! People my age pay big money for 'poof' from their hair stylist!


----------



## spoowhisperer

*Rowan*, Thanks for the opinion, it really helps when we share our experiences. : )

LOL, I have this vision of a pack of people following you on your walks with their noses in the air taking in the heavenly smells!


----------



## CT Girl

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)

20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1) 

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)

White on White (4 per case): 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )if we don't get anymore orders, I will buy 1 and share other with AA)
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1) CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red) 
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom? CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan & Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior) 

I have not put what dryer yet. I keep going back and forth. I will call CC tomorrow and make my final decision.


----------



## spoospirit

_Is there a certain amount needed to get a break on the buttercombs? I would like the poodle buttercomb as long as we get a break on it._


----------



## CT Girl

Spoospirit - I think you need to make a case or Rowan can't order it. The order isn't closed yet. I put orders in too on things that have not made a case yet - I am just keeping my fingers crossed more will place an order.


----------



## pixyia

please add me on the list of 

ice on ice
( it is the concentrate version or ready to use?)

and 
Peace & Kindness Colloidal Silver Spray 8 oz


----------



## oceanrose

I am not a groomer, nor do I have much experience with poodles, but I can share some drying knowledge from a double coated breed.

Having more velocity in a dryer adds 2 things in my experience. First: it dries faster or course. I can blow dry a mini poodle, a pom with a super dense coat, and a large gsd cross in 90 - 120 minutes using my blow dryer. That's counting bathing time averaging 15 minutes per dog in as well. Compare that to a human hair dryer. Second: the more air stream, the more it straightens and stretches the coat. This adds 'length' to a degree, or the optical illusion of length.

I believe in the strongest blow dryer possible, if I was ordering I'd go for the raptor. As for blowing fuses, typically if you turn on one motor, then the other, it won't draw more amp than the first. At least that's what I was told a long time ago when I bought my K9III I did blow a few fuses with that, if the AC kicked on, or if someone turned on a vacuum it'd blow. 

If you have 1-2 dogs, probably the middle dryer would be plenty unless you show in which case you really do want to straighten and stretch the coat. 

In addition, if you don't like it, it can be resold. Dryers hold their value well. I resold my K9III for quite a good price. 
If you have never had a blow dryer, the best thing about getting one is the time saved AND the brushing saved! Once you learn to use a blow dryer correctly and blow from the root out while brushing it cuts your brushing time an amazing amount.

I'm currently using my old Metro Master Blaster, and will get at least another year out of it, though if I had the cash I'd totally get a Raptor. My MB is 13 years old btw, take care of a dryer (don't drop it) and they'll last forever!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

CT Girl said:


> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> White on White (4 per case): 1 case complete
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case):
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 2 cases complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1) CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom? CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer: CT Girl (model yet undecided)


Updated


----------



## Rowan

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)

20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)

Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)

White on White (4 per case): 1 case complete
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)

Clean Start (4 per case):
Tintlet (1 gallon)

After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
dawns (1)

1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 2 cases complete; 3rd case complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (4)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)

Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
Poodle Lover (1)

#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse
pixyia (1)

Ice on Ice (12 per case)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)

Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 2 cases complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)

Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1) CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spools (Color TBD)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom? CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)

Dryer: CT Girl (model yet undecided); Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


NOTE***: I suggest we go with majority preference. I'm fine with the concentrate or the ready to use. Prefer the concentrate as it's a better value.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

One per case items
Shears: minipoodlelover, Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple) spoowhisperer (red) savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom?
Filters: Rowan & Jessie's Mom (both interior and exterior)

rowan & l&j, i see both of you are ordering the air spreader nozzle. i am wondering the difference between that nozzle and the diffuser that comes with the dryer. i will order one for sure if there is a difference. appreciate the help.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Okay...I am a total doofus and coming in late...can you tell me the price on the dryer (both sizes) and the hold a hose? Thank you...


----------



## Jessie's Mom

ok, i've decided to order the air spreader nozzle AND please add a poodle buttercomb to my order. if you don't make the case, will you holding this for another order?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Okay...I am a total doofus and coming in late...can you tell me the price on the dryer (both sizes) and the hold a hose? Thank you...


I am sending you a PM


----------



## Jessie's Mom

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Okay...I am a total doofus and coming in late...can you tell me the price on the dryer (both sizes) and the hold a hose? Thank you...


i got in kinda late too. L&J sent you a pm.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Jessie's Mom - Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Jessie's Mom - would you consider editing the prices out of your reply? I think that Rowan promised not to list them publicly on the forum. Thanks a bunch!


DONE - SO SORRY!!!! did not realize. guess that's what happens when you come in late. you kinda miss some important stuff. :embarrassed2: my bad...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> *Case quantity items*
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case): 1 case complete, 2nd case started!
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush:
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> White on White (4 per case): 1 case complete
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case): 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (4)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Miracle Air (4 per case): 128oz 2 cases complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> *One per case items*
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spools (Color TBD)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)
> 
> 
> NOTE***: I suggest we go with majority preference. I'm fine with the concentrate or the ready to use. Prefer the concentrate as it's a better value.


 Updated


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Jessie's Mom said:


> DONE - SO SORRY!!!! did not realize. guess that's what happens when you come in late. you kinda miss some important stuff. :embarrassed2: my bad...


No worries...


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

*Breaking dryer info from Rowan: she was able to speak with a customer service rep and this is what was said about the Raptor dryer:*

_The Raptor is a HV Variable Speed Dryer (same as the Kool Dry and Kool Pup, only bigger and more powerful). All have high velocity to blow water out and low velocity for detail work or small breeds. It doesn't have a heating mechanism but the air is heated slightly by the dual motors (she said it is low heat). They haven't had or heard of any issues with tripped breakers due to the electrical draw; the unit uses a standard household outlet. It has an electrical draw of 10-19 amps versus 4-9 for the Kool Dry. Note per comparison chart: It produces twice (240 CFM) the air output than the Kool Dry (120 CFM).

As for noise, she confirmed that it's slightly louder than the Kool Dry as it has two motors, but not much. (It's not very noticeable.) It uses the same filters as the Kool Dry (while the Kool Pup uses different filters). _ 

Rowan is unable to get on the forum while at work so she asked me to post this for her.


----------



## pixyia

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post

*Case quantity items*
*Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush* (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)


*
20mm Large Wood Pin Brush*: (12 per case, 1st case, 8 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)



*Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)*(12 per case, 1st case, 6 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)



*Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)*(12 per case, 2 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)



*White on White* (4 per case, 1 case complete)
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


*Clean Start* (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



*After U Bath 16 oz* (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



*1/2 Liter Spray Bottles* (12 per case: 3 cases complete!)
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------




*Poodle Buttercomb* (12 per case, 6 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)



*Buttercomb "The Brat" #009"* (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




*#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse* (12 per case, 11 to go :afraid 
pixyia (1)


*Ice on Ice* (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



*Miracle Air 128oz* (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete-----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete----------------------------



*Mystic ear cleaner* (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




*Purple Ringside Tote *(6 per case, 4 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)


*One per case items*
*Shears*: Rowan
*Hold a Hose*: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
*Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special)*: Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spools (Color TBD)
*Kool Dry dryer*: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
*Kool Pup Dryer*:
*Air Spreader Nozzle*: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
*Filters:* Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)
*
Dryer (model yet undecided)*: CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


NOTE***: I suggest we go with majority preference. I'm fine with the concentrate or the ready to use. Prefer the concentrate as it's a better value.



Lilah+Jasper said:


> Updated


----------



## Jacknic

Originally Posted by Rowan View Post

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 8 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)



Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 6 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)



Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 2 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)



White on White (4 per case, 1 case complete)
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles (12 per case: 3 cases complete!)
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------




Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 6 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)



Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go ) 
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete-----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete----------------------------



Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 4 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spools (Color TBD)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Thanks Rowan for the e-mailed list. I would like to put my name on the list for...2 spray bottles....1 Peace & Kindness....1 poodle butter comb....1 wooden pin brush (lg)

And a Partridge in a pear tree.....oh, wait that's another song. I have a small and large wooden pin brush and can't say enough good things about them, I would highly recommend them to anyone with a poodle and most drop coated breeds too!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Jacknic said:


> Originally Posted by Rowan View Post
> 
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 7 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 2 to go):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 5 to go):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 4 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spools (Color TBD)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


Updated


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
jessie's mom (1)

ok add me to the list for the Peace & Kindness spray, 8 oz. i hope this order gets in soon before i go broke! the longer it takes the more i keep ordering!! lolol


----------



## plumcrazy

Ok - I'm caving and adding a couple of things (the list below has already been updated with my additions) 1 poodle buttercomb and 1 wooden pin brush...

I've also added Jessie's Mom's Peace & Kindness spray (LOVE that stuff BTW!!) Thanks!!




Lilah+Jasper said:


> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 6 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 4 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 2 to go):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 4 to go):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (Color TBD)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Jessie's Mom

PC, i'm buying that spray as part of my DESPARATE :frusty: search for relief for her ear problems.


----------



## Lotusland spoos

I've added two poodle combs and one thick n thicker spray.



Originally Posted by Lilah+Jasper View Post
Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 6 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)



Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 4 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 2 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------



Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Lotusland spoos said:


> I've added two poodle combs and one thick n thicker spray.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Lilah+Jasper View Post
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 6 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> *Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there.  I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers. *
> 
> *27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)*
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 4 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 2 to go):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


I added the T-Brush in case anyone else is interested. I will buy it on my own if nobody else wants it.


----------



## Rowan

> *Chocolate Millie posted:*
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 6 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.


If the majority want the Fusion, I'm okay with that.


----------



## spoowhisperer

Quote:
Originally Posted by Lotusland spoos View Post
I've added two poodle combs and one thick n thicker spray.



Originally Posted by Lilah+Jasper View Post
Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 4 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 2 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------



Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)

I added one large pin brush.


----------



## spoowhisperer

Well, I have been thinking. Rowan correct me if I'm way off my thinking here.
The Raptor dyer is _approximately _ a $100 more than the Kool Dry. But, if you want to purchase a _Hold a Hose_ for the Kool Dry, your almost to the price of the Raptor, which comes with Hold a Hose as a special? If so, then I might as well go for all the power I can. I've wanted a real dryer for 10 years, so price wise being its pretty close why not, right? Am I making sense?


----------



## minipoodlelover

I will add on a Peace and Kindness spray. Also, I have the fusion grip version of the small wooden pin brush and I can safely say it's great. So yes, I would be interested if others are.

**********************************************************
Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 3 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 2 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------



Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## CT Girl

I am also adding a Peace and Kindness spray. I updated the totals.



minipoodlelover said:


> I will add on a Peace and Kindness spray. Also, I have the fusion grip version of the small wooden pin brush and I can safely say it's great. So yes, I would be interested if others are.
> 
> **********************************************************
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 2 to go):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## spoowhisperer

I'm trying to find out what in the heck is a Air Spreader Nozzle on the Chris Christensen web page! Didn't want to have to ask anyone, but man I can't find it! Can someone tell me what its for?


----------



## spoowhisperer

Officially changing my dryer order to the Raptor, Yay!

************************************************** ********
Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 2 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------



Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
*Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special):* Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)

Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## CT Girl

If you are getting a Kool Dry dryer and a hold a hose how much extra is the Raptor? From what I am reading it appears the Raptor includes a hold a hose. 

I am guessing the air spreader does not give you as concentrated a blast of ary but spreads it out in a more gentle fashion. This was my guess from the name - does anyone know if I am correct?


----------



## spoospirit

_I just had a look at the list and I don't see my name on it for the poodle butter comb. Could you add me please? That would make one more to go. Thanks._


----------



## CharismaticMillie

spoospirit said:


> _I just had a look at the list and I don't see my name on it for the poodle butter comb. Could you add me please? That would make one more to go. Thanks._


Spoo, you can add yourself by quoting OR copying/pasting the above list with your name added. This makes it easier for Rowan and all involved.


----------



## plumcrazy

spoospirit said:


> _I just had a look at the list and I don't see my name on it for the poodle butter comb. Could you add me please? That would make one more to go. Thanks._


I added you on the poodle butter comb below, SS!

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------



Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)

Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## stealthq

I'll finish out the Poodle Buttercomb case. Probably sign up for more things tomorrow, but I want to be sure to get a comb 

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)

Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Rowan

spoowhisperer said:


> Well, I have been thinking. Rowan correct me if I'm way off my thinking here.
> The Raptor dyer is _approximately _ a $100 more than the Kool Dry. But, if you want to purchase a _Hold a Hose_ for the Kool Dry, your almost to the price of the Raptor, which comes with Hold a Hose as a special? If so, then I might as well go for all the power I can. I've wanted a real dryer for 10 years, so price wise being its pretty close why not, right? Am I making sense?


*The Raptor is approx $112 more than the Kool Dry purchased with a Hold A Hose.* (Most people ordering the Kool Dry also want the Hold A Hose.) So by upgrading to the Raptor, you're essentially spending approx $112 more. The Raptor currently comes with a 'free' Hold A Hose as part of a limited time special offer. The Kool Dry/Kool Dry Pup do not and you must purchase it separately. Shipping will be slightly higher on the Raptor as it's 5 lbs heavier.

*AIR SPREADER NOZZLE*: 
I've never seen it or read any review on its purpose, but at the discount price, figured I'd get one. (Instead of wanting it later.) 

Again, if anyone wants the price list or the dryer flyer (not very detailed), please PM me your E-MAIL address. (Thank you, *Lilah+Jasper*, for getting the product prices removed from the thread!)


----------



## spoowhisperer

Rowan said:


> *The Raptor is approx $112 more than the Kool Dry purchased with a Hold A Hose.* (Most people ordering the Kool Dry also want the Hold A Hose.) So by upgrading to the Raptor, you're essentially spending approx $112 more. The Raptor currently comes with a 'free' Hold A Hose as part of a limited time special offer. The Kool Dry/Kool Dry Pup do not and you must purchase it separately. Shipping will be slightly higher on the Raptor as it's 5 lbs heavier.
> 
> *AIR SPREADER NOZZLE*:
> I've never seen it or read any review on its purpose, but at the discount price, figured I'd get one. (Instead of wanting it later.)
> 
> Again, if anyone wants the price list or the dryer flyer (not very detailed), please PM me your E-MAIL address. (Thank you, *Lilah+Jasper*, for getting the product prices removed from the thread!)


Yesterday I was super stressed (when am I not super stressed as of late) trying to fit in showers, drying and face shaves for all the dogs. Am only home for a day, then have to head back to my parents in another town. My house feels like it is coming down around me, so much to do and no time.

So as I had each dog on the table with my chi dryer I brought home from the cabin, (bought it on clearance at T.Jmaxx, of course the heat option doesn't work) I was thinking, my minutes are precious. What would I pay for those minutes, to be able to get this drying done faster.

When my kids were all home, I seemed to be able to find the time to get to these things done with what tools I had, I made due and it was fine.
But now, I just want the job done, and still want nice looking dogs. So when you take how many times you shower your dogs throughout the year, and add the time up that I am able to take off my groom time, that $112 dollars spreads out nicely, and won't seem like a such a huge chunk of money.
I've never used a REAL dryer before, but I'm trusting it will make a noticeable difference in both my time and coat quality.

So my pressure filled groom yesterday made my mind up for me.

Why do I make my life more nuts bathing the dogs if I really don't have time for it? Because I have to bring the dogs with me to my parents small condo, and 4 dogs (my sisters Shih Tzu now lives with me too) being clean and smelling nice makes my mom happy.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Updating to add on a Mystic Ear Cleaner

*********************************************************

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)

Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Just a quick note to say, I'm fine with having the wooden pin brush in any color that the other buyers would like. In fact if anyone is thinking of giving one as a Christmas gift, color might be fun.


----------



## CT Girl

minipoodlelover said:


> Updating to add on a Mystic Ear Cleaner
> 
> *********************************************************
> 
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 5 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> 
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red), CT Girl (green); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


I finally made up my mind about the dryer. I hope others look at the Ringside Tote - I don't plan on showing (except maybe agility) but it looks like a great way to keep all this great stuff I bought. So sorry that I took so long to make up my mind Rowan. I must say if I had a few dogs or bigger I would go with the Raptor but for a toy it would just be overkill.


----------



## plumcrazy

Pudel-Fan said:


> Just a quick note to say, I'm fine with having the wooden pin brush in any color that the other buyers would like. In fact if anyone is thinking of giving one as a Christmas gift, color might be fun.


Ditto - color is not important, either way. Pick a color (or not) and I'll be good!


----------



## pixyia

I shared this group buy in golden retriever forum. Rowan please don't be mad at me. I didnt mean to cause you more trouble. I just want more people can get the products at a fair price and hopefully can help us on getting enough 12/case orders.

If there anything I could do to reduce the amount of work you are going to go though, please let me know.


----------



## dawns

when is the deadline for this?


----------



## Rowan

dawns said:


> when is the deadline for this?


Tentative date was November 6th, but I'm going to extend (prob until the 8th/9th) so I can finalize the Les Poochs order first. And, my POC is on holiday until Monday and can't give me the Dryer shipping information until such time. 

I will post a 'warning' prior to closing.


----------



## oceanrose

Updating to add on a 20 mm Wood pin. Would prefer a Fusion one with a fun color. Life is too short to not be colorful!

************************************************** *******

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 4 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)

Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

oceanrose said:


> Life is too short to not be colorful!


AMEN to that!


----------



## Rowan

*20mm Wood Pin Brush*

*20 mm Fusion Wood Pin Brush:*

What color does everyone want? Or shall I SURPRISE you?? What's life without a few surprises?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> *20 mm Fusion Wood Pin Brush:*
> 
> What color does everyone want? Or shall I SURPRISE you?? What's life without a few surprises?


I am happy with ANY color! I love surprises!


----------



## oceanrose

Rowan said:


> *20 mm Fusion Wood Pin Brush:*
> 
> What color does everyone want? Or shall I SURPRISE you?? What's life without a few surprises?


When pressed I'm not super fond of blue but I'd go with being surprised


----------



## minipoodlelover

My purple color is fun. These are "cool colors" after all! Surprise us!

P.S. I've been checking out various dryers on the internet, and after comparing prices versus quality, don't be *surprised* if I add one of the models to the CC buy. I promise to do so well before the deadline.

Thanks again *R**o**w**a**n*, and to all the people who've shared their knowledge with us newbies.


----------



## Rowan

oceanrose said:


> When pressed I'm not super fond of blue but I'd go with being surprised


I'm not either. No blue in my house!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I will admit to pink and purple being my favorite two colors. And green. Okay, I love them all.


----------



## judyf

I'll add a 20mm wood pin to my order. No pref on the color.


----------



## minipoodlelover

never mind!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I added Judyf's wooden pin brush. Also added a spray bottle and texturizing spray for myself. ETA: These quantities did not get updated on the following post.


oceanrose said:


> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 3 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Judyf(1)
> Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(1 case complete!):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> 
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## minipoodlelover

Updated to add dryer items with actual dryer TBD

********************************************************* 

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 3 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple),, savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); CT Girl (green); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD) 
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?) minipoodlelover (?)


----------



## dawns

Rowan said:


> Tentative date was November 6th, but I'm going to extend (prob until the 8th/9th) so I can finalize the Les Poochs order first. And, my POC is on holiday until Monday and can't give me the Dryer shipping information until such time.
> 
> I will post a 'warning' prior to closing.


I may add some items if need be to complete cases to get the better price so that works, thanks again rowan for doing this you are awesome!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom

*pixyia: *Please do NOT take offense at what I'm about to say. I realize you had_ the best of intentions _here, but I feel opening up the PF group buy opportunity to members of another forum, without_ first_ consulting Rowan, was really not appropriate. It's sort of like you were invited to dinner and asked a busload of others to join you, without consulting your host.

Rowan has voluntarily, and repeatedly, undertaken _all _the work _and _personal financial risk of running these PF group buys. IMHO she's motivated by her love for the breed, and she's provided a_ tremendous_ service to us poodle owners. We share our product reviews, tips and experiences to help one another manage all that glorious and unique poodle hair.

I want to suggest that you might offer to independently run a group buy for your GR forum. I have every faith that Rowan, having paved the way and made contacts at multiple companies, would be happy to "coach" you. Again, I DO understand your kind enthusiasm in wanting to get the case limits met and great pricing. I feel that is doable _without _exposing Rowan to more work and financial risk, and diluting the information exchange specific to poodle coat care. I offer my thoughts as a fiercely loyal poodle enthusiast, please know I am not barking/growling at you!:dog:


----------



## CT Girl

minipoodlelover said:


> Updated to add dryer items with actual dryer TBD
> 
> *********************************************************
> 
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 3 to go)
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer:CT Girl (green)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?) minipoodlelover (?)


I have decided to go with the pup. I am sorry I have been so indecisive; I think I must get some kind of weird pleasure about dithering from one dryer to the next but this is it - I promise. A pup should easily take care of drying my toy.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thank you for your post Chagall's mom.

Updated to include a Kool Pup Dryer

**********************************************************

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 3 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD) 
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Rowan

Thank you, Chagall's Mom, for your post. I also don't want to appear ungrateful/hostile toward pixyia for trying to "spread the wealth," or to dampen her enthusiasm, but I was surprised to see the post following my "mini meltdown" in the LP thread. These buys are motivated by _our _dedication to the breed, and I love that so many poodles* (and owners) are benefiting from them. If one person posts this buy on another forum, or a Facebook page, or whatnot, it could easily spiral out of control. Where do I draw the line? (Now it's perfectly acceptable if you want to order X amount of products for _your _circle of friends, as I can charge _one _person and ship to _one _address.)

To put it in perspective, the LP buys average around $3K (total) with shipping, etc. That's 3K I must put on my CC until out of state checks clear and can be deposited or until the PayPal balance hits my bank account. (Imagine what $2.5K worth of products looks like! LOL)

The CC buy will be significant as well, considering we already have over $3K in dryers alone. This isn't a problem and I'm not complaining; just illustrating the 'scope' of these buys. 

I'll leave it at that because I think Chagall's Mom covered all the bases and as usual, did so with grace and tact.  

*I've said this before, but it bears repeating. I don't mind new members/long-time lurkers participating if you join the forum and review the thread, and are willing to pay via PayPal. However, I'm thankful that the majority of participants are forum members so we all benefit from the product reviews and grooming tips that follow. Plus, we are a community with a certain level of 'trust' established from our daily interaction.

Updated the Fusion Brush info.  



minipoodlelover said:


> *Thank you for your post Chagall's mom.*
> 
> Updated to include a Kool Pup Dryer & another fusion brush for my friend
> 
> **********************************************************
> 
> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> 
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Rowan

*Dryers*

Later today or tomorrow at the latest, I'll e-mail the CC Dryer list to those ordering them for confirmation. It will only reflect your dryer of choice and your zip code so the sales rep can give me the shipping cost to your location. (Don't worry about color at this point.)

*If you haven't sent me an e-mail regarding your dryer information, please do so ASAP so I can add you to the list. *If you don't get an e-mail from me by tomorrow, that means you're not on the list. *  

So in summary: I need your full mailing address and an e-mail address so I can add you to the distro list as that's how I communicate regarding purchases and payments.* Thanks!

*Here's what I have thus far:*
RAPTOR w/Hold A Hose special: 
*Rowan *(zip) – Kool Dry Raptor (Green?)
*Lotusland Spoos *(zip) – Kool Dry Raptor (Pink?)
*Spoowhisperer* (zip) – Kool Dry Raptor (Purple)

KOOL DRY:
*Lilah+Jasper* (zip) – Kool Dry (Purple)
*SavvySpoo *(zip) – Kool Dry (Blue)
*Jessie’s Mom* (zip) – Kool Dry (Holiday Red)
*Desertreef Poodles *(zip) – Kool Dry
*TraySan *(zip) – Kool Dry

KOOL DRY PUP:
*CT Girl *(zip) – Kool Dry Pup (Green)
*Minipoodlelover *(zip) – Kool Dry Pup (Purple) 

UNDECIDED: 
*Ms. Stella* (zip) -
*Tucker57 *(zip) - 

*My apologies if I've forgotten you. My e-mail inbox is so full I can't make heads or tails of it (even when sorted). :ahhhhh:


----------



## Rowan

*Case quantity items*
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

*One per case items*
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan, somehow this version is not the most updated. I had added in a few items a few posts ago. I am updating this. 



Rowan said:


> *Case quantity items*
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (2)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> *One per case items*
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Rowan

Thanks, Chocolate Millie. I can't keep it straight.


----------



## cailinriley

OK...we're getting close to the deadline and I'm still agonizing over my choices, despite reading and rereading everything I can find regarding CC products. If someone could offer some help, I'd be very appreciative! 

I definitely want the poodle buttercomb. But I'm wondering, since we keep our poodles clipped pretty short, if the 35mm gold pin brush is what I need (I'm already getting 2 slickers--green and silver--from Les Poochs). 

Because of someone's review on this forum (probably not this thread...hard to keep track) which said that gold pin brushes should be used on clean, dry hair, I'm wondering if a more durable fusion pin brush with shorter tines might be better. Or maybe a wooden pin brush. I wouldn't always be brushing clean hair, I have to admit. 

If anyone has experience using, say, the 27mm fusion pins or the wooden pin brush on standard poodles with kennel clips, I'd love to hear your opinions of those items. 

Rowan...have you heard whether we can get a deal on pricing even if we don't have complete cases?


----------



## CharismaticMillie

The "fusion" only refers to the body of the brush, not the bristles. I know for certain that the wooden pin and the gold pin brushes come as "fusion" if you wish. This means that the body has a bright color and it helps you grip.


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *cailinriley*:
> Rowan...have you heard whether we can get a deal on pricing even if we don't have complete cases?


The sales rep was on holiday last week. It's not standard practice to sell individual products at dealer prices. It's _possible _she'll allow dealer pricing on items that are OVER a case, as in the 1/2 liter spray bottles or the Buttercombs, for which we'll be ordering _at least_ one full case. Like I said, I'll ask her when she gets back next week, but I can't make any promises. I also don't want to have a lot of 'extra' individual items ordered as this order is going to be quite large as is. 

I've used both the 27mm and the 35mm Gold Pin Brush and love both. Mine are in Miami clips or modified Scandi clips and I use the 35mm on bracelets, topknots, bodies and tail poms. I use them on clean and "dirty" hair, and haven't had any problems. (They're easy to clean and CC has a brush care link on their site: http://www.chrissystems.com/education-on-how-to-clean-your-grooming-brushes.aspx.) But then I'm a believer that one can never have too many grooming tools in the arsenal. 

From the CC website:
Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


> *Wood Pin Brushes*
> 
> Using a wooden pin brush (carpino wood aka hornbeam) is the safest and gentlest way to detangle hair. The wooden pins delicately separate the area of the tangle from the rest of the hair. Then they gently loosen the tangle by drawing individual hairs upward and away from the knot. Wooden pins reduce painful pulling that can damage or break the hair under the strain. This will also avoid tightening any knots which are already present. The wooden pin brushes use the natural oils to polish the hair by distributing sebum and/or applied oils.
> 
> 100% static free!
> 
> *KOOLCOLORS*
> 
> The Wood Pin Brushes are now available with our GroomGrip non-slip handle in four bright and beautiful colors! Choose from 2 sizes, the Large Oval and Small Oval.
> 
> Why Proper Brushing Is So Important - Click Here Why Does My Pet Not Like Being Brushed


Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


> *PIN BRUSHES*
> *ORIGINAL SERIES*
> 
> The brush that started it all. High quality, durable, affordable premium pin brush. Ground & polished comfort tips that glide through the coat. Lightweight beech wood handles with high quality stainless steel pins and durable, firm cushion.
> 
> *GOLD SERIES *
> 
> The perfect pin brushes for delicate coats. Ultra flexible cushion with ground and polished gold plated stainless steel comfort tips and 30% more pins than the original series. Lightweight and durable beech wood body.
> 
> *FUSION SERIES *
> 
> Fusion - noun: a merging of diverse elements into a unified whole. For those who demand quality and perfection, the Fusion Brushes are for you! Ground and polished brass comfort tips glide through the coat 100% static free. Ergonomically designed handle with 30% more pins than the original series. Lightweight and durable thermo treated ash wood.
> 
> *KOOLCOLORS SERIES*
> 
> The Fusion Series is now available with our GroomGrip non-slip handle in four bright and beautiful colors!


Why Does My Pet Not Like Being Brushed


> Chris Christensen Systems has constructed the perfect, precise brush system. Each brush is specifically constructed and designed for the show dog. * We offer three custom designed pin brushes for a variety of coat lengths, textures and fullness.* A 20mm pin brush for the short coats and toy breeds, a 27mm pin brush for the medium to long coats and a 35mm pin brush for the long, full coats.  All three pin lengths are available in both oval shape brush design and oblong shape design. Each brush has a body that is made of Beechwood, a light weight hardwood that won’t break easily. Stress and fatigue are eliminated with handles designed for super leverage and an easy firm grip. The give of the brush cushion is uniquely attuned for each length of pin. This allows the brush to flex at the proper point, which eliminates stretching of the hair. Over stretching of the hair can cause breakage.


*Pin Guide*

16 mm 1/2 in.
20 mm 3/4 in.
27 mm 1 in.
35 mm 1-1/4 in.


----------



## Rowan

And per a previous thread---the buy has been extended until the 8th (possibly the 9th).

I do need dryer info ASAP though in order to get shipping quotes. 

Thanks.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

MY BAD! GroomGrip is what I meant to be saying!


----------



## Rowan

*Does anyone want the Brush Cleaning Tool Item #A900? *
Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats (first item on page)



> Posted by *Chocolate Millie:*
> MY BAD! GroomGrip is what I meant to be saying!


I knew what you meant, *Chocolate Millie*! I posted the brush info for *cailinriley *as I've found the CC site to be the best resource. (Along with the customer service reps. I've called and asked a few questions myself.)


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> *Does anyone want the Brush Cleaning Tool Item #A900? *
> Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats (first item on page)
> 
> 
> 
> I knew what you meant, *Chocolate Millie*! I posted the brush info for *cailinriley *as I've found the CC site to be the best resource. (Along with the customer service reps. I've called and asked a few questions myself.)


I know that's why you posted it, but I still wanted to clarify that I was wrong after I had just written a whole post saying that lots of brushes came with the FUSION option. Ha ha. Sometimes I don't know what I am talking about!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> *Does anyone want the Brush Cleaning Tool Item #A900? *
> Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats (first item on page)


I am!


----------



## cailinriley

Thanks, Rowan and Chocolate Millie, for your replies. 

Rowan, I had read (and reread) the CC website, but had somehow missed the description of the different pin lengths in the "Why Does My Pet Not Like Being Brushed" section. That quote is very helpful. Many thanks. 

Chocolate Millie...I'm always grateful to hear from someone with more experience, both with grooming and with poodles. I'd be embarrassed for anyone to see the tools I've been using, so far, on our pooches.



tintlet said:


> My daughter ( bather supreme ) wrote up some CC products reviews...
> 
> Hope you don't mind my "product reviews"... thought I would pass on my experience in case you were considering something from the CC buy on Poodle Forum.
> 
> Brushes & Combs:
> 
> Gold Pin Brush - Works well on the softer & fine coated poodles. No static! Love this for use while putting the hair in wraps. I have the 37mm (longest pins) and have considered getting the 20mm (shortest
> pins) for use on the ears. I find I have to be gentle with this one, only use on clean coats and make sure to clean & dry it after use as the sprays used to keep the coats moist can break down the pad.
> 
> Fusion Pin Brush- Work well on the thicker/coarser coats. No static with this one either, I keep it on hand to brush out poodle ears during/after drying. It can stand a bit more 'abuse' than the Gold. I have the Toy 27mm, would like to get the larger one.
> 
> Wood Pin Brushes- LOVE this one! I wasn't sure I would, but it is fantastic for de-tangling ear & neck coat. I use this for client dogs & show coats. Really like it for brushing when I change out the wraps.
> You do not loose much coat, it does not tug and seems to be easier on the dogs & my me.


From my research, I thought that the bristles of the fusion brush were coated in brass, while the gold plated ones were not. I'm in a very dry area, and the more anti-static, the better, although it sounds like the gold ones are good for that, too. 

The above quote, from early in this discussion, makes me wonder if our dogs' coats (short, very curly--at least the boys--and not always freshly washed) would be hard on the gold brush. I also read, during a Google search, that several groomers on different forums prefer the T-brush rather than the oval. And the wooden brush sounds like it could be useful. Hmmm. From the group buy list, though, it doesn't look like there will be enough buyers of the fusion brushes or the T-brush, so I've definitely got some thinking to do. So thankful there are still a few days to go before this buy is closed.

I'm a lot like you, Rowan. I'd love to have a good selection of grooming tools at home. However, DH is not convinced all those tools are needed. Especially at premium prices. Sigh.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

cailinriley said:


> Thanks, Rowan and Chocolate Millie, for your replies.
> 
> Rowan, I had read (and reread) the CC website, but had somehow missed the description of the different pin lengths in the "Why Does My Pet Not Like Being Brushed" section. That quote is very helpful. Many thanks.
> 
> Chocolate Millie...I'm always grateful to hear from s*omeone with more experience, both with grooming and with poodles*. I'd be embarrassed for anyone to see the tools I've been using, so far, on our pooches.
> 
> 
> 
> From my research, I thought that the bristles of the fusion brush were coated in brass, while the gold plated ones were not. I'm in a very dry area, and the more anti-static, the better, although it sounds like the gold ones are good for that, too.


It's highly unlikely that anyone could have much less experience grooming than me! LOL! I hadn't picked up clippers until February!

And yes, you are correct, I got "Fusion" and "GroomGrip" mixed up. :doh: The Fusion refers to the gold pins.


----------



## cailinriley

ChocolateMillie said:


> It's highly unlikely that anyone could have much less experience grooming than me! LOL! I hadn't picked up clippers until February!


You're still months ahead of me. I haven't gone shopping for clippers, yet. That's going to be another agonizing decision. 

In the past, I bought whatever was available at a local pet shop, but I'm now looking for quality in my tools. However, I don't need over-the-top; just something that will work well, last a reasonable time, and be gentle on my spoos. I think a large part of my angst with this group buy is that I've never seen these products in person. It's a little anxiety producing when you know you want to get a price break on good quality items, but you can't afford to buy the "wrong" product. (Wrong, in this case, meaning the size, type, shape, etc. that is not ideal for my situation.) 

Still waiting for a revelation...or "ah-ha" moment...when I just know I've chosen the "right" things.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 1 to go) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 11 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## CT Girl

The brush cleaner looks like a good idea.


Lilah+Jasper said:


> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (1)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (1)
> Cailinriley (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 1 to go) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
> dawns (1)
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 10 to go)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## cailinriley

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (8 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)


Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 9 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## cailinriley

In my above post, I've changed my brush order (for now) and added my name to a couple of other items.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> I need your full mailing address and an e-mail address so I can add you to the distro list as that's how I communicate regarding purchases and payments.[/B] Thanks!
> 
> KOOL DRY:
> *Lilah+Jasper* (zip) – Kool Dry (Purple)


Sent!!! You are an :angel:


----------



## Rowan

Updated


cailinriley said:


> Case quantity items
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (8 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (1)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)?
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> 
> Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 6 to go)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Rowan (2)
> SV (1)
> 
> *One per case items*
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## minipoodlelover

*Case items that we are close to fulfilling*
*Peace and Kindness Spray, 8 oz: *  Need 2 more
*Clean Start: * Need 3 more
*Mystic Ear Cleaner: * Need 4 more
*Purple Ringside Tote:* Need 3 more
*Brush Cleaner: * Need 6 more

******************************************************
*Case items we are not close to fulfilling*
*27mm T-Brush:* Need 10 more
*After U Bath 16 oz.:* Need 10 more
*1/2 Liter Spray Bottles, case #4:* Need 8 more
*Buttercomb "the brat" 009:* Need 11 more
*#014 Coarse Buttercomb, 4 1/2":* Need 11 more
*Poodle Buttercomb, case #2:* Need 11 more
*Ice on Ice* Need 8 more

For anybody wavering on any of these items, this is a good time to add them and help complete cases!


----------



## Pudel-Fan

I bought a brush cleaner when I ordered my first CC brush some time ago. My review of that product is that it is worth while. I clean all my equipment every time I use them but even after "finger plucking" hair from my brushes, I still get "fuzz" off them when I run the cleaner brush over them. I don't know how much it cleans the pads but it must help a I don't see any build up that requires harsher cleaning methods. 

I also use it on my Les Poochs brushes (very gently as the pins are much closer together) and it works to clean them too.


----------



## tintlet

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (8 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)


Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)

Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 6 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## CT Girl

tintlet said:


> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (1)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)?
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 2 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 2 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Rowan (2)
> SV (1)
> Tintlet (2)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


Just fixing totals. Only 2 more purple tote orders needed!


----------



## minipoodlelover

*Case items that we are close to fulfilling*
*Peace and Kindness Spray, 8 oz*: Need 1 more
*Clean Start:* Need 3 more
*Mystic Ear Cleaner:* Need 3 more
*Purple Ringside Tote:* Need 2 more
*Brush Cleaner:* Need 4 more

************************************************** ****
*Case items we are not close to fulfilling*
*27mm T-Brush:* Need 10 more
*After U Bath 16 oz.: *Need 10 more
*1/2 Liter Spray Bottles, case #4:* Need 8 more
*Buttercomb "the brat" 009:* Need 11 more
*#014 Coarse Buttercomb, 4 1/2": *Need 11 more
*Poodle Buttercomb, case #2:* Need 11 more
*Ice on Ice:* Need 9 more


----------



## oceanrose

Tweaking my order to help out with the quantities - subtracting my Ice on Ice and adding Peace and Kindness and one more ear cleaner (so I'll have enough forever :adore


Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 1 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)


Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 3 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 2 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)

Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 4 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *Tintlet*:
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> *Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?*


I'm okay with either the ready-to-use or the concentrate, but the concentrate is a much better buy. SV is okay with either as well. Doesn't look like we'll make a case though.


----------



## savvyspoo

Are we almost ready to submit the dryer order?
I added a spreader nozzle to my list. ~thxs!

Case quantity items
Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (2)
Cailinriley (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1 at case discount pricing)



20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case, 6 to go)
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Is anyone interested in any of the fusion grip versions of this brush? They can be purchased in pink, lime green, blue or purple. I would be happy with any color if anyone is interested. Same price. Just throwin' it out there. I am happy with the wooden version if that is what everyone prefers.

27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 11 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 4 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case, 1 to go):
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 11 to go):
dawns (1)



1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 2 to go):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)




#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
pixyia (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------



Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 5 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)




Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 3 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), spoowhisperer (red), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer:
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) savvyspoo (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom & CT Girl(both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): CT Girl, Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Tucker57

Which size the Mystic Ear Cleaner everyone is signed up for? I would add my name for the small size....


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *savvyspoo*:
> Are we almost ready to submit the dryer order?


The entire order will be submitted at one time, including the dryers. I'm going to send the dryer requests and zip codes to the sales rep today so she can give me shipping costs. (She's back from holiday tomorrow.)

The order will officially close on Wednesday so I have time to compile the order and send out confirmations. That will also give those ordering dryers time to consider the shipping costs and make a decision on the order. (Hopefully she will get back to me regarding shipping late Monday or Tuesday at the latest.) I'm just waiting on one zip code. 



> Posted by *Tucker57*:
> Which size the Mystic Ear Cleaner everyone is signed up for? I would add my name for the small size....


*The 8 oz, which is 12 per case*. The 128 oz is 4 to a case and that's way too much ear cleaner for me.


----------



## Rowan

*Updated as savvyspoo's list wasn't most recent (best I can tell).*



oceanrose said:


> Tweaking my order to help out with the quantities - subtracting my Ice on Ice and adding Peace and Kindness and one more ear cleaner (so I'll have enough forever :adore
> 
> 
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (1)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)?
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 1 to go):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 3 to go)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (2)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 2 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 4 to go)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Rowan (2)
> SV (1)
> Tintlet (2)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?); Ms. Stella(?)


----------



## Rowan

Removing Ms. Stella from dryer list. 

Originally Posted by oceanrose View Post
Tweaking my order to help out with the quantities - subtracting my Ice on Ice and adding Peace and Kindness and one more ear cleaner (so I'll have enough forever )


Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case, 1 to go):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)


Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case, 3 to go)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)


Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 2 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)

Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 4 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## Tucker57

Please put me down for one mystic ear cleaner.


----------



## judyf

As a treat to myself, and to round up our order, put me down for the last Peace and Kindness, 1 Mystic Ear Cleaner (will spring for 2 if needed to make up the case --- I always need ear cleaner, and these are a good price), and 2 of the brush cleaners. Happy Daylight Savings Time to me!!! And to you guys, too.


----------



## CT Girl

I added in Tucker 57 and judy f's orders and added an ear cleaner for myself.



Rowan said:


> Removing Ms. Stella from dryer list.
> 
> Originally Posted by oceanrose View Post
> Tweaking my order to help out with the quantities - subtracting my Ice on Ice and adding Peace and Kindness and one more ear cleaner (so I'll have enough forever )
> 
> 
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (1)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)?
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judy f (1)
> 
> -------------------------1st case complete------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> 
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> pixyia (1)
> 
> Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (2)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> tucker57 (1)
> judy f (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> -----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 2 to go)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 2 to go)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Rowan (2)
> SV (1)
> Tintlet (2)
> judy f (2)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## Lotusland spoos

OK. I give in. I'm adding a tote bag. Only one to go!

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)

-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)


Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case, 1 to go)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)

Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 2 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (2)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## minipoodlelover

Since I'm saving so much money (ha!), I'm adding a tote bag and a brush cleaner. Case complete on the Ringside totes!

*********************************************************


Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)

-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)



After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 10 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)


Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 1 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## stealthq

Just finishing up my order 



minipoodlelover said:


> *********************************************************
> 
> 
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (1)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)?
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judy f (1)
> 
> -------------------------1st case complete------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
> Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> stealthq (1)
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 5 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> SV (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> stealthq (3) - will do 4 if needed to complete the case
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> pixyia (1)
> stealthq (1)
> 
> Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (2)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> tucker57 (1)
> judy f (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> -----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> ------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------
> 
> 
> Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 1 to go)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Rowan (2)
> SV (1)
> Tintlet (2)
> judy f (2)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## spoowhisperer

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)

-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 5 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (3) - will do 4 if needed to complete the case

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 1 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)

I added a Air Spreader Nozzle, even though I really don't know if I need one LOL!


----------



## Lotusland spoos

Adding 1/2 Litre Spray to order.

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)

-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 5 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (3) - will do 4 if needed to complete the case
Lotusland spoos (1)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 1 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## cailinriley

I'm adding 1/2 Litre Spray to order, too. There's almost another full case, here...

-------------

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 10 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)

-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1 Gal)
Tintlet (1) ( gal is best)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 3 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (2)
stealthq (3) - will do 4 if needed to complete the case
Lotusland spoos (1)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go)***:
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)

Tintlet..is this the "ready to use"?

Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 1 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

-------------

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 9 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?
Lilah+Jasper (1)???


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)
-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 Gal per case) 1 case complete!
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1) 
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)


Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 3 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
SV (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
Pudel-Fan (2)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (2)
stealthq (3) - will do 4 if needed to complete the case
Lotusland spoos (1)



Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 1 to go)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (2)
minipoodlelover (1)

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover, Lilah+Jasper (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## Rowan

Updated 


Lilah+Jasper said:


> -------------
> 
> Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
> Rowan (3)
> Minipoodlelover (1)
> Judyf (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> oceanrose (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Apres Argent (2)
> Jacknic (1)
> ------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
> Jacknic (1)
> SV (1)
> Pixyia (1)
> spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
> Tintlet (1)
> 
> 
> 20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
> Rowan (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Chocolate Millie (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Spoowhisperer (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judyf (1)
> SV (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)
> 
> 
> 27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 9 to go)
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (1)?
> Lilah+Jasper (1)???
> 
> 
> Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Rowan (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> pixyia (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> judy f (1)
> -------------------------1st case complete------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
> Wolfcub 81 (1)
> Rowan (2)
> savvyspoo (2)
> Tintlet (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> CT Girl (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> ChocolateMillie(1)
> 
> 
> 
> White on White (4 Gal per case) 1 case complete!
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> savvyspoo (1)
> 
> 
> Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
> Tintlet (1 gallon)
> 
> 
> After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> stealthq (1)
> 
> 
> 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 3 to go) 3 cases complete!
> Rowan (4)
> judyf (4)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> wolfcub81 (3)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> wolfcub81 (1)
> spoowhisperer (1)
> Tintlet (4)
> Pudel-Fan (2)
> Oceanrose (4)
> ----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
> Tucker57 (1)
> savvyspoo (2)
> plumcrazy (2)
> Jacknic (2)
> pixyia (2)
> CT Girl (3)
> ---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
> ChocolateMillie (1)
> cailinriley (2)
> stealthq (4)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> SV (4)
> ---------------------------4th case complete--------------------------
> 
> Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
> SV (1)
> Oceanrose (1)
> Tucker57 (1)
> dawns (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Jessie's Mom (1)
> Pudel-Fan (1)
> plumcrazy (1)
> Lotusland spoos (2)
> spoospirit (1)
> stealthq(1)
> -----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
> Baconcheers (1)
> 
> 
> Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
> Poodle Lover (1)
> 
> 
> #014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
> pixyia (1)
> 
> 
> Ice on Ice (12 per case, 8 to go):
> SV (1)
> Rowan (1)
> pixyia (1)
> stealthq (1)
> 
> 
> 
> Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> Wolfcub81 (1)
> Tintlet (2 Gal) )
> -----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
> Apres Argent (2 GAL)
> CT Girl (2 GAL)
> -----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------
> 
> 
> Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
> Tintlet (4)
> Rowan (1)
> Oceanrose (2)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> tucker57 (1)
> judy f (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> -----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------
> 
> Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
> Oceanrose (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> Jacknic (1)
> Tintlet (1)
> Lotusland spoos (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> ------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------
> 
> 
> Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case, 1 to go)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> CT Girl (1)
> cailinriley (1)
> Rowan (2)
> SV (1)
> Tintlet (2)
> judy f (2)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> 
> One per case items
> Shears: Rowan
> Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
> Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
> Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
> Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
> Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
> Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover, Lilah+Jasper (both interior and exterior)
> 
> Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## cailinriley

Are you still closing this buy tomorrow, Rowan? Just need to know if there's still time to make last minute changes. :nailbiting:


----------



## judyf

If need be, I will buy the last brush cleaner to complete the case. Judy


----------



## Rowan

cailinriley said:


> Are you still closing this buy tomorrow, Rowan? Just need to know if there's still time to make last minute changes. :nailbiting:


I'll close it on *Thursday, 10 November (USMC birthday!) at Midnight.*

So there's still a bit of time. 

Thanks, *Judyf*, for taking the last brush cleaner if nobody else needs it. 

Everyone: please review your orders and confirm that you're still participating so I don't waste time adding you to the spreadsheet. 

I'm still waiting to hear back from the rep regarding "partial cases" and dryer shipping info. Per the customer service rep, they're in meetings (yesterday and today).


----------



## dawns

If there is enough interest to complete a case you can put me down for 2 of the 64 oz white on white shampoo.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Thanks, Rowan, for all your hard work on this. If it is the concentrate I would take a bottle of the Ice on Ice, (thinking maybe on that sized bottles they might ship a completed half case). 

Also didn't want to clog your pm or e-mail but let me know when you are ready for me to send my mailing address. I know once you have the CC shipping price to you, you will need our shipping address to figure our final invoices. No rush, just want to get your information to you so you don't have to wait on me.

I read the directions on the LP thread and see that you can take paypal (with 2.9% +.30 to cover your charges for using them) or check. I prefer paypal but if you would rather I can send a check, I only send money with paypal (lol) never receive any so don't know if there is any hassle involved.

With you doing all this work for our benefit I just want to make everything as smooth and easy for you as possible.


----------



## minipoodlelover

I would also like to add a concentrated Ice on Ice. *Pudel-Fan*, I'm going ahead and updating the list with our names added. *judf*, I've added you for a third brush cleaner to complete the case. And *dawns*, I've put you down for two 64-ounces (1 gallon) of White on White shampoo. Is that right, or did you want 2 gallons/containers? If I made a mistake, or anybody changes their minds, please adjust accordingly!

**********************************************************

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 9 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?
Lilah+Jasper (1)???


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)
-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 Gal per case) 
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1) 
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)
-------------------------1 case complete-------------------------
dawns (1) (4 Gal per case, 3 to go)



Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 3 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
Pudel-Fan (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (2)
stealthq (4) 
Lotusland spoos (1)
SV (4)
---------------------------4th case complete--------------------------

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 6 to go):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (3)
minipoodlelover (1)
-----------------------------------------------1st case complete-----------------------------------

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover, Lilah+Jasper (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## wolfcub81

Edited because I had a complete brain fog moment :embarrassed:


----------



## dawns

I correcected the white on white i wanted, it was the 64 oz bottles not gallons, i am buying one for a friend and one for myself.
Thanks
**********************************************************

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (7 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 9 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?
Lilah+Jasper (1)???


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)
-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 Gal per case) 
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1) 
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)
-------------------------1 case complete-------------------------
dawns (2) (4 64 oz case, 2 to go)



Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 10 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 3 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
Pudel-Fan (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (2)
stealthq (4) 
Lotusland spoos (1)
SV (4)
---------------------------4th case complete--------------------------

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 6 to go):
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (3)
minipoodlelover (1)
-----------------------------------------------1st case complete-----------------------------------

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover, Lilah+Jasper (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rowan

Pudel-Fan said:


> Thanks, Rowan, for all your hard work on this. If it is the concentrate I would take a bottle of the Ice on Ice, (thinking maybe on that sized bottles they might ship a completed half case).
> 
> Also didn't want to clog your pm or e-mail but let me know when you are ready for me to send my mailing address. I know once you have the CC shipping price to you, you will need our shipping address to figure our final invoices. No rush, just want to get your information to you so you don't have to wait on me.
> 
> I read the directions on the LP thread and see that you can take paypal (with 2.9% +.30 to cover your charges for using them) or check. I prefer paypal but if you would rather I can send a check, I only send money with paypal (lol) never receive any so don't know if there is any hassle involved.
> 
> With you doing all this work for our benefit I just want to make everything as smooth and easy for you as possible.


I'm much prefer the concentrate as it's a better deal (by far) than the ready-to-use. I posted about that a while back but it must have gotten lost in the chaos. 

Feel free to send me your mailing address and your e-mail address (don't think I have your info.). That goes for anyone who is new to the group buys---please send me your e-mail address and a mailing address.

Due to the sheer size ($$$) of this order, PayPal is preferred and appreciated. It takes a LONG time for out of state checks to clear, plus I don't have time to hit the bank every day as they trickle in so I end up going when the last one arrives, etc. 

Once the order closes, I'll figure out the totals and order confirmations will be sent out. Calculating shipping is going to be tricky due to the various items involved (esp those Hold A Hoses). 

I still haven't heard back from the sales rep regarding shipping on the dryers and the partial cases/case overages, etc. I'll keep everyone posted!!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

************************************************** ********

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 9 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (1)?
Lilah+Jasper (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)
-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 Gal per case)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)
-------------------------1 case complete-------------------------
dawns (2) (4 64 oz case, 2 to go)



Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 8 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 3 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
Pudel-Fan (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (2)
stealthq (4)
Lotusland spoos (1)
SV (4)
---------------------------4th case complete--------------------------

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 6 to go): concentrate preferred 
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (3)
minipoodlelover (1)
-------------------------------------1st case complete---------------------

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover, Lilah+Jasper (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## Rowan

Still no word back from the sales rep. I tried to call (again) and was told she left for the day. (I've left 2 voice mails and sent multiple e-mails.) I managed to speak to another customer service rep who confirmed they've been in meetings this week. Of course, they're closed tomorrow for the holiday.

So I won't know if we can submit partial cases or not until Monday. 

Dryer shipping info: the customer service rep took pity on me and gave me _one _shipping estimate (for a participant who is heading out of town for a show). She also said they use UPS shipping (business rate) and so for an example:

Kool Dry dryer going to zip 84780 is going to cost $17-$18. Keep in mind, this is just a rough estimate but will give everyone an idea as to the cost.

Until I hear back from my POC, you can guesstimate your shipping cost here:
https://wwwapps.ups.com/ctc/request?loc=en_US&WT.svl=SubNav

Note: My POC told me she could give me "exact" rates.

I'll update the thread when I hear back from her!


----------



## cailinriley

Last minute change below (hey...it's not quite midnight local time:yield ...I've removed myself from the t-brush. Thanks! :kiss2:

************************************************** ********

Gold Series 35mm Oval Pin Brush (12 per case, 1 case complete; 2nd case started! (6 to go)
Rowan (3)
Minipoodlelover (1)
Judyf (1)
Tucker57 (1)
CT Girl (1)
oceanrose (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Apres Argent (2)
Jacknic (1)
------------------------1st case complete-----------------------
Jacknic (1)
SV (1)
Pixyia (1)
spoospirit (1) -at case discount pricing
Tintlet (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)


20mm Large Wood Pin Brush: (12 per case, 1st case complete) *COLOR will be a surprise!
Rowan (1)
Tintlet (1)
Chocolate Millie (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Spoowhisperer (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judyf (1)
SV (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
cailinriley (1) (Can I vote for purple? My cream pup was "Purple Girl" at the breeder's.)


27mm T-Brush (12 per case, 1st case, 8 to go)
ChocolateMillie (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)


Peace & Kindness spray (8 oz)(12 per case, 1st case complete):
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Rowan (2)
Tintlet (2)
pixyia (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
CT Girl (1)
Oceanrose (1)
judy f (1)
-------------------------1st case complete------------------------------


Thick N Thicker Texturizing Bodifier Spray (10 oz)(12 per case) 1 case complete!:
Wolfcub 81 (1)
Rowan (2)
savvyspoo (2)
Tintlet (2)
Jacknic (2)
CT Girl (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
ChocolateMillie(1)



White on White (4 Gal per case)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Tintlet (1)
Jacknic (1)
savvyspoo (1)
-------------------------1 case complete-------------------------
dawns (2) (4 64 oz case, 2 to go)



Clean Start (4 per case, 3 to go):
Tintlet (1 gallon)


After U Bath 16 oz (12 per case, 8 to go):
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
stealthq (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)


1/2 Liter Spray Bottles: (12 per case, 3 to go) 3 cases complete!
Rowan (4)
judyf (4)
minipoodlelover (1)
wolfcub81 (3)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
wolfcub81 (1)
spoowhisperer (1)
Tintlet (4)
Pudel-Fan (2)
Oceanrose (4)
----------------------------2nd case complete--------------------------
Tucker57 (1)
savvyspoo (2)
plumcrazy (2)
Jacknic (2)
pixyia (2)
CT Girl (3)
---------------------------3rd case complete--------------------------
ChocolateMillie (1)
cailinriley (2)
stealthq (4)
Lotusland spoos (1)
SV (4)
---------------------------4th case complete--------------------------

Poodle Buttercomb (12 per case, 1st case complete):
SV (1)
Oceanrose (1)
Tucker57 (1)
dawns (1)
cailinriley (1)
Jessie's Mom (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)
plumcrazy (1)
Lotusland spoos (2)
spoospirit (1)
stealthq(1)
-----------------------------1st case complete---------------------------
Baconcheers (1)


Buttercomb "The Brat" #009" (12 per case, 11 to go)
Poodle Lover (1)


#014 Buttercomb 4 1/2" Styling Comb All Coarse (12 per case, 11 to go )
pixyia (1)


Ice on Ice (12 per case, 5 to go): concentrate preferred 
SV (1)
Rowan (1)
pixyia (1)
stealthq (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
Pudel-Fan (1)



Miracle Air 128oz (4 per case, 2 cases complete!)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
Wolfcub81 (1)
Tintlet (2 Gal) )
-----------------------------1st case complete----------------------------
Apres Argent (2 GAL)
CT Girl (2 GAL)
-----------------------------2nd case complete---------------------------


Mystic ear cleaner (12 per case)
Tintlet (4)
Rowan (1)
Oceanrose (2)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
tucker57 (1)
judy f (1)
CT Girl (1)
-----------------------1st case complete---------------------------------

Purple Ringside Tote (6 per case)
Oceanrose (1)
CT Girl (1)
Jacknic (1)
Tintlet (1)
Lotusland spoos (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
------------------------ 1st case complete--------------------------------


Brush Cleaner #A900 (12 per case)
Lilah+Jasper (1)
CT Girl (1)
cailinriley (1)
Rowan (2)
SV (1)
Tintlet (2)
judy f (3)
minipoodlelover (1)
-------------------------------------1st case complete---------------------

One per case items
Shears: Rowan
Hold a Hose: Lilah+Jasper (1), plumcrazy (1), dawns (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1), minipoodlelover (1), stealthq (1)
Kool Dry Raptor w/Hold A Hose (special): Rowan (green)?; Lotusland Spoos (pink?) Spoowhisperer (purple)
Kool Dry dryer: Lilah+Jasper (purple), savvyspoo (blue), Jessie's Mom (red); TraySan (color TBD); Desertreef Poodles (color TBD), stealthq (red)
Kool Pup Dryer: CT Girl (green); minipoodlelover (purple)
Air Spreader Nozzle: Lilah+Jasper (1), Rowan (1), Jessie's Mom (1), CT Girl (1) minipoodlelover (1), savvyspoo (1) Spoowhisperer (1)
Filters: Rowan, Jessie's Mom,CT Girl, Spoowhisperer, minipoodlelover, Lilah+Jasper (both interior and exterior)

Dryer (model yet undecided): Tucker57(?)


----------



## Rowan

Okay, for all intents and purposes this order is closed. However, if you want to add yourself to an _unfinished _case, please let me know!

I will compile the orders this weekend--including items that are partial cases or case overages--but won't send them out to you guys for confirmation until I hear from my sales rep next week. If she says no on the partials/etc., I can easily delete them as the calculations will auto adjust. 

Stay tuned for more info..........

*Partial cases include:*
Gold Series 35mm Pin Brush* (6)
27mm T-Brush (10)
White on White shampoo, 64 oz (2)
Clean Start, 1 gal (3)
After U Bath, 16 oz (8)
Poodle Buttercomb* (10)
The Brat #009 Buttercomb (11)
#014 Buttercomb (11)
Ice on Ice 16 oz concentrate (6)

Dryers: if anyone is still undecided on dryer type or color, please try and get your answer to me immediately after the shipping quotes go out. 

If you haven't sent me your MAILING ADDRESS, please do so ASAP. I'm missing a lot of these.  (I can't calculate shipping without these.)


----------



## Rowan

Everyone, I'm out for a while. I won't be around much as I need to get a MS edited for submission among other things. 

I will, however, update this thread as needed and you'll of course hear from me via e-mail.

Cheers all poodles and poodle people!


----------



## Rowan

Updated (CC concentrate--added CM)


Rowan said:


> Okay, for all intents and purposes this order is closed. However, if you want to add yourself to an _unfinished _case, please let me know!
> 
> I will compile the orders this weekend--including items that are partial cases or case overages--but won't send them out to you guys for confirmation until I hear from my sales rep next week. If she says no on the partials/etc., I can easily delete them as the calculations will auto adjust.
> 
> Stay tuned for more info..........
> 
> *Partial cases include:*
> Gold Series 35mm Pin Brush* (6)
> 27mm T-Brush (10)
> White on White shampoo, 64 oz (2)
> Clean Start, 1 gal (3)
> After U Bath, 16 oz (8)
> Poodle Buttercomb* (10)
> The Brat #009 Buttercomb (11)
> #014 Buttercomb (11)
> Ice on Ice 16 oz concentrate (5)--_added Chocolate Millie_
> 
> Dryers: if anyone is still undecided on dryer type or color, please try and get your answer to me immediately after the shipping quotes go out.
> 
> If you haven't sent me your MAILING ADDRESS, please do so ASAP. I'm missing a lot of these.  (I can't calculate shipping without these.)
> 
> *These are 'case overages' and I'm hoping she allow them since we have _at least_ one case on order for these products.


----------



## Rowan

*Individual order confirmations forthcoming!!!!!*

I spoke to the sales rep today, and we're ready to process this order.

Please be on the lookout for an e-mail confirmation. Review it and confirm your information ASAP. I hope to get the final, approved order back to her tomorrow. She wants to process the dryers and 'other' products together, but the dryers will still ship directly from CC and she has our information already.

As usual, your total will include a PayPal fee. This is a large order (over $7K) so _please _get your payments in ASAP. 

Thank you!


----------



## cailinriley

What did the rep say about the partial cases, Rowan? 

Thanks, so much, for coordinating this huge buy. Can't wait to try out my new brush and comb!


----------



## Rowan

All will be revealed / explained via e-mail.


----------



## cailinriley

Gotcha. Thanks! (Love a mystery...as in "all will be revealed".)


----------



## Rowan

*Closed...*

FINALLY, I can say it...

*THIS ORDER IS CLOSED!!!!!!!*

Thank you to all for your patience.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

My orders are confirmed and one payment for both has been sent via paypal. I am so excited!!!

:adore: Thanks Rowan :adore:


----------



## Rowan

*Order status...*

As I'm still waiting for a number of order confirmations, this order isn't compiled yet. Hopefully I'll hear back from everyone today and can do so after work tonight. I really want to get this one submitted so it arrives before the holiday. I don't want to be sorting/sending hundreds of poodle products over Thanksgiving weekend. Plus the post office is starting to get crazy and a number of these will go out Parcel Post. 

So please review those orders and get back with me. I REALLY want my Raptor dryer so I can have uber fluffy poodles!

I'll keep everyone posted on the order status.

**If you have NOT received an order confirmation e-mail from me and you are ordering, please let me know ASAP. I know I missed at least one person and sent another the wrong order. (Oops!)


----------



## Rowan

I've received most of the confirmations, but a couple are still outstanding. *PLEASE GET BACK WITH ME ASAP SO I CAN FINALIZE THIS ORDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* (Thank you.)

ALSO:

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make sure you include the PayPal fee when paying by PayPal. I _do _realize it's a total PITA, but I just can't keep taking $7.00 and over hits on multiple payments. 

When I underestimate on your individual shipping, I usually eat that amount, but I really can't afford to lose it on the PayPal payments too.


----------



## plumcrazy

Rowan said:


> When I underestimate on your individual shipping, I usually eat that amount, but I really can't afford to lose it on the PayPal payments too.


Don't eat anything on my account (unless it's something extra delicious and highly caloric!!) I want to make sure I pay you everything I owe you - I hate owing people!! 

Did you get the whole paypal amount I sent today? They didn't charge you a fee, since I paid it on my end, did they???

Thanks so much for doing all this Rowan!!

Barb


----------



## Rowan

plumcrazy said:


> Don't eat anything on my account (unless it's something extra delicious and highly caloric!!) I want to make sure I pay you everything I owe you - I hate owing people!!
> 
> Did you get the whole paypal amount I sent today? They didn't charge you a fee, since I paid it on my end, did they???
> 
> Thanks so much for doing all this Rowan!!
> 
> Barb


Thank you, Barb. Your PayPal came through perfectly--no issues, and no fee. 

I'm drinking Malbec! LOL


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Just a idea of what might have happened if somebody missed the paypal fee. 

I noticed on my confirmation e-mail that there was a sub total, then listed shipping to me, then the next column listed CC shipping to Rowan (est.) then another sub total. Except on my e-mail page I didn't see any paypal fee. So as I'm looking at it trying to figure out if I'm suppose to figure out the paypal fee, myself and add it. That's when I noticed the bar at the bottom of the page that moves the page left and right is not all the way to the right. When I move it over all the way to the right, I then can see the full balance sheet and I see clearly the paypal fee added and the final total.

I'm not very good with computers and would have missed the last 1/8 of the balance sheet if I haven't been lucky and I'm thinking if there was anyone who missed paying their fees if they go back and check their e-mail balance sheet there should be 11 columns and if there isn't a paypal fee before the final total you missed it and it's never too late to catch up.

I may be the only one working on a laptop with a small screen and if so "never mind". (With a tip of the hat to Gilda Radner) For those oldies of us who remember Saturday Night Live. lol


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

plumcrazy said:


> Don't eat anything on my account (unless it's something extra delicious and highly caloric!!) I want to make sure I pay you everything I owe you - I hate owing people!!
> 
> Did you get the whole paypal amount I sent today? They didn't charge you a fee, since I paid it on my end, did they???
> 
> Thanks so much for doing all this Rowan!!
> 
> Barb


Barb is right - don't take a loss for this. Please let us know if we owe any additional $$$. OK???


----------



## Rowan

Thank you, Lilah+Jasper. 

CALLING *DAWNS *& *SAVVYSPOO*! I'm not singling you guys out, but I _need _you two to confirm your orders so I can e-mail this to CC ASAP.


----------



## Rowan

Okay, I'm submitting this now (I'm off sick today so perfect timing). I fear Savvyspoo might be out of pocket at a show but hopefully her order is fine.  

I'll keep you posted and let you know when it's complete and I've heard from my sales rep POC.


----------



## Rowan

*Order has been sent and processed.* It looks like everything is in stock except for the Pink/Green raptors which only impacts me/Lotusland Spoos.  :cheers2: (Lotusland Spoos: I've e-mailed you about the dryer.)

On that note, and unless I have a serious change of heart, I regret to announce this will likely be my last Group Buy (both CC and Les Poochs). I know I'm going to sound like a (female dog), but these are becoming a burden to coordinate. 

I thought I made these buys as easy as possible, but perhaps I'm wrong. 

And I'm starting to feel like a broken record, repeating the same information over and over and over again, and it's stressing me out. Srsly. Once more with feeling: PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR PAYPAL FEE IF PAYING BY PAYPAL!! I can't take $5-$10 hits on multiple orders. 

Thank you to everyone who made these buys easy, and to those who routinely add extra to their payments. It's not necessary, but please know it's truly appreciated and does help offset the losses. (You know who you are!)


----------



## Rowan

And......


I'm going to be _ssssssssoooooooooooo_ jealous when you guys get your dryers!!!! LOL 

I hate waiting, but I'll have to live through *Spoowhisperer *as she'll have her Raptor first. 

(My green Raptor should ship at the end of the month, and Lotus's Pink by mid-December.)


----------



## plumcrazy

Rowan said:


> I thought I made these buys as easy as possible, but perhaps I'm wrong.


You are not wrong - you did a *LOT *of work to make this easier for the rest of us - please know that your work *IS *appreciated!!



Rowan said:


> And I'm starting to feel like a broken record, repeating the same information over and over and over again, and it's stressing me out. Srsly. Once more with feeling: PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR PAYPAL FEE IF PAYING BY PAYPAL!! I can't take $5-$10 hits on multiple orders.


I seriously cannot believe that any adult person, who makes a commitment to participate in one of these group buys, would intentionally neglect to include the PayPal fee!! C'mon, people! It's only fair that if Rowan is doing all this work for us, she shouldn't have to be out-of-pocket, too - especially since it's YOU that owe the fee!! When I sent Rowan my payment via PayPal, I had the option of paying the fee on my end, and that's what I did! That way, Rowan received every penny I sent to her and didn't have any of it deducted by PayPal!

Thank you, Rowan, for organizing this! I've participated in a couple of group buys here and I try very hard to make it as easy as possible for the coordinators - it's the very least I can do to enjoy the discounted prices and the ease of purchase (yeah, it's easy for ME, but not for the group buy coordinators!!) 

Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help!!

Barb


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I am now off to double check my math...

Rowan should not have to shoulder this burden - Barb is right (again!).


----------



## stealthq

plumcrazy said:


> You are not wrong - you did a *LOT *of work to make this easier for the rest of us - please know that your work *IS *appreciated!!


Significantly easier, I agree.




plumcrazy said:


> When I sent Rowan my payment via PayPal, I had the option of paying the fee on my end, and that's what I did! That way, Rowan received every penny I sent to her and didn't have any of it deducted by PayPal!


I have a question for you, plumcrazy, for my future reference. I added the fee into the total I sent and would rather have just paid it on my end to make it clearer in my records what money was going for what. Where was the option to pay the fee on my end? 

When I submitted my payment, I got a page with a field for the e-mail of the person I was sending to and one for the amt. I was sending. Then there was a confirmation page. Was there a link on the confirmation page that I missed?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

stealthq said:


> I added the fee into the total I sent and would rather have just paid it on my end to make it clearer in my records what money was going for what. Where was the option to pay the fee on my end?
> 
> When I submitted my payment, I got a page with a field for the e-mail of the person I was sending to and one for the amt. I was sending. Then there was a confirmation page. Was there a link on the confirmation page that I missed?


This. I too included my fee in the total sent. Rowan made it extremely easy since she had it listed on the spreadsheet and included in the grand total.


----------



## Rowan

Thank you, everyone, and please let me repeat that I'm really not trying to be a hard @ss, but I'm just frustrated! LOL I guess I set the bar high and I expect people to meet that bar because this really isn't all that hard. Or at least it doesn't seem that hard to me. 

I'm also a PayPal newb and can't figure them out for the life of me......


----------



## plumcrazy

I'm not completely well versed in PayPal... All I know is that when I typed in the total that I wanted to send to Rowan (which included the estimated fee PP was going to be charging Rowan to accept the money) PP added an _additional _fee into my total sent - so Rowan would have received ALL of the funds I was sending her (which included that PP fee) plus PP was going to charge me the fee on my end as well... I think there was a box I could check (or uncheck) that would basically tell PP that I didn't want to pay that fee and then Rowan would have received ALL the funds that I sent her EXCEPT for the fee, which PP would deduct before giving the rest to Rowan... Since Rowan had given me a total that she wanted me to send, I didn't want the total that I sent not be the total that reached her... So we discussed it via email and she said I could go ahead and deduct the PP fee that she had originally added into my amount, and then pay the fee on my end since PP was giving me that option.

Apparently that worked well since Rowan received all the funds for the products, plus the estimated primary shipping cost and she did NOT have to give any of it to PP, since I agreed to pay the fee before I hit "Send Money".

If Rowan had told me that PP had still taken a fee from the total I sent her - I would have sent her MORE, until everything I *owed *was *paid *- even if I ended up paying MORE than I owed - because of PP fees or what have you (if that makes any sense to anyone!) :doh:

So, yeah... I might end up paying a few more dollars here or there to PP for fees or to Rowan when actual shipping is calculated, or whatever - but whatever is owed, I will pay so Rowan doesn't have to "eat" it... Letting other people be responsible for my debts is just no way to do business!!

Barb


----------



## Rowan

*Thank you!*

Thank you, Plumcrazy! 

(Those of you who will be paying shipping later can send via Money Order or Check to save the PayPal fee. It won't be a significant amount, so it won't impact my CC balance, etc.)


----------



## stealthq

@plumcrazy

How odd. I didn't see (or rather notice) any of that. Just went and checked the charge on my linked card in case PayPal charged a fee on my end, but no. 

Oh well, I'll look for it next time I use PayPal, if I can remember


----------



## oceanrose

Ok, I think, but don't quote me on this, that this is how Paypal works:

Every time you pay anything with a credit card, the store takes a hit, (a flat fee plus 3%). Paypal also charges these fees to the seller, legally they have to.

IF you pay on Paypal using your bank account, there is no fee, if you pay with a CC, there is a fee. And while it seems like only a few dollars it seriously does add up over time! A lot!!! 

If you are sending someone money as a personal thing, PayPal has an option to click so you pay the fund. I believe this is from the gift screen. If you click on pay for goods this doesn't come up. The problem with this is you can't accept 3K in gifts (the IRS would object).

I pay for almost all my Paypal purchases using my bank acct. I used to sell items online and have it linked anyway. This shouldn't charge a fee. HOWEVER I STILL PAY THE FEE, plus a little extra! Why? Because Rowan is doing a heck of a lot of work to save us a heck of a lot of money!

Rowan, I seriously hope you'll continue to do these group buys. Maybe having a helper for questions and the coordination. If I were you, there was no, no way I would ship someone's order if they didn't pay the Paypal fee. They're not paying for it in full. In the future, maybe we could move to a flat buy-in for group orders, or a staggered one depending on how much you buy. That would eliminate the issue, and when placing their order they'd just automatically pay that. 

You can also send invoices from Paypal, and you might want to send those to the people who didn't pay enough. 

Really it's silly, we are saving a ton of money by the buys, let's make it simple for the person who has to do the work!


----------



## CT Girl

Rowan is doing an incredible amount of work and should not be out of pocket one penny. I fully understand why she would not want to do this again. Maybe we could think of ways to make it easier if we ever do a group buy again for whoever chooses to act as the coordinator. Instead of receiving payments sent from each purchaser Paypal requests for money could be sent out to insure the proper amount is received. A longer turnaround time would also be less stressful. If checks are sent they should only be money orders. For this time for anyone who did not pay the full amount including the fee send them a paypal request for money so you get what you are owed and don't ship their order till they do so. It is only fair. I really appreciate to have the opportunity to buy quality products that I otherwise would not be able to afford.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> Rowan is doing an incredible amount of work and should not be out of pocket one penny. I fully understand why she would not want to do this again. Maybe we could think of ways to make it easier if we ever do a group buy again for whoever chooses to act as the coordinator. Instead of receiving payments sent from each purchaser Paypal requests for money could be sent out to insure the proper amount is received. *A longer turnaround time would also be less stressful. If checks are sent they should only be money orders. *For this time for anyone who did not pay the full amount including the fee send them a paypal request for money so you get what you are owed and don't ship their order till they do so. It is only fair. I really appreciate to have the opportunity to buy quality products that I otherwise would not be able to afford.


I think I mentioned this before, but because I lost touch with reality and did two back-to-back buys (CC & Les Poochs), I needed the money _fast_. With PayPal, I'm able to transfer it to my bank account and then directly to my CC without leaving my home office. (And even that takes up to 4-5 days.)

These two buys totaled over *$11,000.00* combined. Money orders / Cashier's Checks are much better than personal checks, as out of state checks take a long time to clear. 

Yes, it's a pain having to trek to the Post Office or wherever to get a Money Order, but at least the buyers don't have to lug a bunch of large, heavy boxes down there for shipment.  (The ones that are too large for Regional Priority and must ship Parcel Post.)

I won't rule out ever doing a Group Buy again, but there will be some strict ground rules from here on out, and there will be no exceptions to certain requests. Thank you, *Oceanrose*, for the PayPal primer. 

***On a related note, I still have a handful of outstanding payments.***


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I didn't know you preferred paypal, last time I swore you preferred checks! I would have been happy to send you a payment via PayPal if I had known. AND if I could figure out how to do it! (I only can figure out how to pay when someone sends me a payment!)


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> I didn't know you preferred paypal, last time I swore you preferred checks! I would have been happy to send you a payment via PayPal if I had known. AND if I could figure out how to do it! (I only can figure out how to pay when someone sends me a payment!)


It's no big--you've participated in enough buys now that I know you're good for it.  And you're correct. I switched to checks for the 2nd Group Buy after losing too much $$ via PayPal on the 1st. Next time I think I'll accept payment in Black, Male Poodles. London, anyone? 

I just needed the bulk via PayPal to get the balance down.


----------



## minipoodlelover

I'm only saying the same thing that others have already said, but these group buys are an *enormous undertaking *and Rowan shouldn't lose ONE PENNY in the process! If she does, I hope she will post that amount so any of us who participated can help defray the cost if we want to. 

I've saved so much money because of Rowan's efforts, and I'm grateful for that. The last thing I want is for Rowan to lose money on what I consider work that would be a paid job under most circumstances.


----------



## minipoodlelover

oceanrose said:


> If you are sending someone money as a personal thing, PayPal has an option to click so you pay the fund. I believe this is from the gift screen. If you click on pay for goods this doesn't come up.


Thank you oceanrose! I followed your directions, and the fee was billed to me. The first time I sent my money, I did click 'pay for goods' and the fee was deducted from the amount I sent.


----------



## Rowan

oceanrose said:


> ...If you are sending someone money as a personal thing, PayPal has an option to click so you pay the fund. I believe this is from the gift screen. If you click on pay for goods this doesn't come up. *The problem with this is you can't accept 3K in gifts (the IRS would object).*


I'm glad you brought this up (thank you) as it's what Faerie told me when she first suggested PayPal. I knew there was a reason I kept advising I could only accept so many gift payments, and this is why they often freeze accounts.


----------



## Rowan

*UPDATE (Good, Bad and Ugly)*

Okay, here's the GOOD, the BAD, and the downright UGLY:

The charge to my card was _much _lower than the order total, so of course I freaked out and got copies of invoices...

UGLY: I had good reason to panic because, HALF of our order is missing, including one dryer. I guess they don't want *CT Girl* to have one!  THIS HAS BEEN FIXED! Remainder of order will ship today. Honest mistake.  

GOOD: Half of the dryer shipping quotes she gave me were wrong but ended up being lower, so that's _good_. 

BAD: I underestimated the freight. I guesstimated $102.00, and it was $120 on the partial order. 
WE GOT FREE SHIPPING ON REMAINDER OF ORDER! WOOT! CC did us a solid.

Anyway, I sent out the dryer invoices and will let you know when I hear back regarding the missing items. Heard back and it's all good. 

*Apres Agent*: YOUR TITAN SHEARS SHIPPED WITH FIRST ORDER!

This order may land me on the funny farm, and I really hope it's populated with Poodles. I feel better now!

***The Air Spreader Nozzles are no longer available*. Thankfully, everyone who ordered one, except Spoowhisperer, still owes for shipping so I'll deduct it from that charge. Spoo--will reimburse yours. *1/2 Liter Spray Bottles *are on backorder, but should be in next week or week after.


----------



## oceanrose

Thanks for all your hard work!! And I'm glad CC did the right thing for their oopsies. I am so excited, LP order, CC order, and dang it, I ordered a new winter coat for me too (to use for dog walking of course!) I love packages!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Yay - that was resolved quickly :amen:


----------



## Pudel-Fan

minipoodlelover said:


> I'm only saying the same thing that others have already said, but these group buys are an *enormous undertaking *and Rowan shouldn't lose ONE PENNY in the process! If she does, I hope she will post that amount so any of us who participated can help defray the cost if we want to.
> 
> I've saved so much money because of Rowan's efforts, and I'm grateful for that. The last thing I want is for Rowan to lose money on what I consider work that would be a paid job under most circumstances.


I agree with this and what others have said concerning collecting from members of the group buy. I prefer to think people have good intentions, which is why I posted about my orginal confusion on reading the spreadsheet, hoping that others might have honestly missed the column for paypal fees and that once they realized it would immediately make good on them. Since I only use paypal to buy on the internet, everything I know about paypal is how money goes out not what happens when it comes in. lol But if any future buys are made, I would love to receive a paypal invoice for the amount I owe, so I could simply click on the pay invoice button. Not to make more work for the organizer, just hoping to simplify things for everyone and to insure the full amount owed by each participant is paid in full.

I hope this doesn't fall under the "no good deed goes unpunished" maxim. The total paypal fees on an order of this amount is hugh, more than Rowan would have saved on anything she ordered for herself! So I urge everyone to double check that the amount they paid from the spreadsheet included paypal fees. It would have been easy to miss it at the very end of the wide e-mail form.

Rowan, I know you are a very busy person with a job, a full life, and 3 poodles to keep you busy. I'm really sorry that this has turned into a worry and source of stress for you. I'm really grateful that you decided to do it and when the shipping cost are all figured out let me know and I'm gladly help defray any shortages.


----------



## Rowan

> Posted by *Pudel-Fan*:
> But if any future buys are made, *I would love to receive a paypal invoice for the amount I owe, so I could simply click on the pay invoice button.* *Not to make more work for the organizer, just hoping to simplify things for everyone and to insure the full amount owed by each participant is paid in full.*


I looked into this and decided against it as it involves another _lengthy _process for me in an already time-consuming endeavor.  If you pull up the "request money" tab, and then "create invoice," you'll see what I mean. I would have to complete this for 30-40 participants with each buy. It's great if you sell a product a day or so, but not for bulk group buys. It's easier for me to cut & paste individual orders, and submit it with a simple click on the e-mail link within my spreadsheet (handling both confirmation and payments in one fell swoop). 

If someone else wants to tackle a future group buy, by all means use the PayPal invoice option. Plus, I'm NOT a business and I don't want any issues come tax time. I certainly don't want to be taxed on these sales as I'm not making a profit and I'm not selling any personal goods or services. To me, an invoice implies as much. I hope that makes sense. 

I'm a former Marine so this is a matter of "attention to detail" for me. We're all human and we all make mistakes--I know I make more than my fair share with these large orders--but I rely on your guys to backstop me. You only have to "process" and check ONE order and submit ONE payment; I'm reviewing and tracking 30-40. So in short, it might simplify the process for the payee, not for the group buy organizer. 

I realize it's a tedious process, and I also find PayPal confusing. It seems we now have some PayPal "experts" who can guide future buys (hint, _*oceanrose*_).


----------



## oceanrose

I'd love to help with future buys, though no way would I coordinate one, I am not organized enough for that lol! I can definitely answer questions on PayPal. Invoicing is a pain, and does take a long time. There's also no way someone could help with it without access to the paypal acct. 

What I'd personally do in the future is this:

Institute a 5.00 'buy-in' with Paypal. You want to order, you send the coordinator a 5.00 buyin fee. This makes sure you have your Paypal set up, and pays the fees (up to around 150.00 worth). Then when the buy is closed and you're invoiced you pay your part via PP, and also any additional fees owed. IF you don't pay in full, as invoiced, your order doesn't ship. If on the shipping date it's still not paid I think the coordinator should attempt to resell the items, once sold the original buyer could be refunded the money. 

I also think I'd go with a flat rate shipping for all but the big items. 

You know, I added up my order using Cherrybrook, and I saved a ridiculous amount of money on this buy. To have people quibbling over a 3% credit card fee is really sad.


----------



## plumcrazy

oceanrose said:


> To have people quibbling over a 3% credit card fee is really sad.


AGREED!!! And, to put it in perspective... _*my *_3% was pretty insignificant - I truly didn't even notice the extra few dollars... HOWEVER, if you multiply that by the number of people who might want to try to ditch the fee and leave it up to the organizer to pay - the amount suddenly becomes VERY significant!!

$5 here and $5 there doesn't seem like a biggie (when it's just YOUR $5), but when you add it to all the others who potentially didn't include it in their payment to Rowan it can be huge!

Pay up people!!


----------



## Rowan

*Here's my take... *



> What I'd personally do in the future is this:
> 
> Institute a 5.00 'buy-in' with Paypal. You want to order, you send the coordinator a 5.00 buyin fee. This makes sure you have your Paypal set up, and pays the fees (up to around 150.00 worth). Then when the buy is closed and you're invoiced you pay your part via PP, and also any additional fees owed. IF you don't pay in full, as invoiced, your order doesn't ship. If on the shipping date it's still not paid I think the coordinator should attempt to resell the items, once sold the original buyer could be refunded the money.
> 
> I also think I'd go with a flat rate shipping for all but the big items.


Thank you both. 

Here's my thing, and maybe I'm just entirely too nice or considerate. LOL For me, the intent of these buys is to _save _us money on both retail prices, and over the sellers like Cherrybrook. (They charged me almost as much to ship my Crown Royale as I paid for the actual product! _Ridiculous_.) Some people only buy one thing with these orders, for instance, a Poodle Buttercomb, so these "buy-in fees" and flat shipping fees make their participation cost-prohibitive. Make sense?

So, while instituting buy-ins or even flat-rate shipping sounds great, in some ways it defeats the purpose of the Group Buy. A very lovely lady, *Faerie*, introduced me to Regional Priority Rate shipping when I coordinated the first Les Poochs buy, and it has served me well. I use it on all shipping with the exception of gallon-sized products and larger/heavier items that won't fit in the boxes. I can print the labels at home and it's a _flat rate_ depending upon your zip code. (Those who live closer to me on the East Coast benefit the most.)

So in a sense I do utilize flat-rate shipping but it's based on your order. 

The international items MUST be hand carried to the Post Office, as do the heavy/large items that won't fit in the Regional Priority boxes. I try and keep such items to a minimum as I hate the Post Office (always a zoo), and it's much harder to calculate shipping. 

What do I want? I just want people to read the e-mails and follow the simple instructions. I ask everyone to please review their orders--especially the prices against the price lists--as I'm juggling a lot and I realize I make mistakes. :juggle:

Time and again, I find situations where the person okayed the order and I later discover that I charged the wrong price or left something off the total. It's usually in the buyer's favor too. (Go figure.  .) Now, I'm not making accusations, but I'm trying to make a point. How hard is it to look at an order, and take five minutes to ensure everything is, well...in order? How hard is to see that your Total is xx amount of dollars and the PayPal fee is an additional xx amount of dollars? This goes above and beyond PayPal usage issues.

I think I just expect way too much of people. :dontknow:

It will always be my goal and intent to save us money, just not at my expense.  (So I sincerely appreciate the input.)


----------



## CT Girl

Perhaps it would be easier to avoid Paypal altogether and ask that people pay by money order. I also don't think it unreasonable that the coordinator makes some money considering all the time and effort that this requires. Rowan - are you letting people know if they are short? I just wanted to ask because maybe if people aren't hearing from you they are assuming that everything is OK.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> Perhaps it would be easier to avoid Paypal altogether and ask that people pay by money order. I also don't think it unreasonable that the coordinator makes some money considering all the time and effort that this requires. Rowan - are you letting people know if they are short? I just wanted to ask because maybe if people aren't hearing from you they are assuming that everything is OK.


Yes, I let them know. I TRY and check the PayPal payments against my spreadsheet as they arrive, but sometimes I get behind. 

Money orders will work for smaller orders (ie., when someone, who shall remain nameless, doesn't try and do two at once). 

In the case of realizing I undercharged someone for a product, I didn't catch that until some time later. Unfortunately. 

I'm getting better at it lately though, as some participants will attest. 

I'm really not out to make money on these buys, as I feel I get paid rather well for my FT job (a job I love). I do this for other reasons. I do it for the Poodles (or dogs) who will benefit and for their humans. 

But please know that I _sincerely _appreciate all of the padded payments, lovely cards and _other _gestures of thanks. This forum is full of some wonderful people.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Oh happy day... my dryer was delivered today!!! I love it. It is small and powerful if I turn it up all the way, gentle if I turn it down and so very quiet  The purple is so pretty. The hose is fab and long. I think I am gushing...


----------



## Rowan

*Chris Christensen Has Arrived!!!*

The Les Poochs order and part of Chris Christensen order arrived today!!! The Les Poochs Wide Green & Wide Purple brushes are on backorder. *The CC 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles are also on backorder. *

Here's the mess that was once my grooming/spare room....and this isn't even all of it. 

Only one product didn't survive the trip--a gallon of the Pooch Botanique Creme Rinse. :beat-up:

I still need to sort and whatnot.

*WOOD PIN BRUSH NOTE*: I ordered 3 *lime green*, 5 *purple *and 5 *pink*. 
*Cailinriley *is getting a *Purple *one, leaving 4 of that color. *I'm* taking a *Lime Green* one leaving 2 of that color. I *think* *Chocolate Millie *wants a *Pink *one, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## cailinriley

Oooo...a purple brush for my Purple Girl! (Her registered name is "Purple's Ode to Joy". The name Teesha means "joy", and she was the ninth born...so Beethoven's 9th seemed fitting.) Thanks, thanks, thanks for ordering purple for me, Rowan. You're the best!! :adore:


----------



## Jessie's Mom

YEA!!!!! MY DRYER ARRIVED TODAY!!!! :dancing: just washed jessie yesterday - can't wait till she's dirty again so i can bathe her :bathbaby:!! and use my dryer! i got the red one and i love it....i just tested it and it's SO powerful even just on halfway. 

thank you, rowan, for all your hard work!!:adore:


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Rowan said:


> *WOOD PIN BRUSH NOTE*: I ordered 3 *lime green*, 5 *purple *and 5 *pink*.
> *Cailinriley *is getting a *Purple *one, leaving 4 of that color. *I'm* taking a *Lime Green* one leaving 2 of that color. I *think* *Chocolate Millie *wants a *Pink *one, but I'm not 100% sure.


I would take purple if there is one available to match my dryer


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Yay pink!   arty: arty:


----------



## CT Girl

Wow, Rowan your grooming room looks like Santa's workshop. You certainly have your work cut out for you with two huge orders. Every time I blow Swizzle dry with my green pup dryer I will think of you.  I have not received it yet but I am enjoying the anticipation of my hoard of goodies arriving. Jessie it must be tempting to go play in the mud.


----------



## Jessie's Mom

Rowan said:


> The Les Poochs order and part of Chris Christensen order arrived today!!! The Les Poochs Wide Green & Wide Purple brushes are on backorder. *The CC 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles are also on backorder. *
> 
> Here's the mess that was once my grooming/spare room....and this isn't even all of it.
> 
> Only one product didn't survive the trip--a gallon of the Pooch Botanique Creme Rinse. :beat-up:
> 
> I still need to sort and whatnot.
> 
> *WOOD PIN BRUSH NOTE*: I ordered 3 *lime green*, 5 *purple *and 5 *pink*.
> *Cailinriley *is getting a *Purple *one, leaving 4 of that color. *I'm* taking a *Lime Green* one leaving 2 of that color. I *think* *Chocolate Millie *wants a *Pink *one, but I'm not 100% sure.


i'm sorry to do this, but i don't know what i did with my price list. anyone have their's handy and can tell me the price on the pin brushes? i've spent so much already (well, for my pocket anyway lol) but i would get one so that rowan doesn't get stuck with any, if they aren't over the top in cost. thank you!!


----------



## stealthq

I got my red dryer last Thursday, but just got to plug it in today  Of course, I don't have a dog yet to try it out on, but at least I know it's operational. Can't wait to get the rest of the goodies!


----------



## oceanrose

So excited!! But in no way do I envy you all that work matching orders to products!

As for the wood brush, I say pink, Ramses says Green, so I'll still let you surprise us both


----------



## Rowan

Jessie's Mom said:


> i'm sorry to do this, but i don't know what i did with my price list. anyone have their's handy and can tell me the price on the pin brushes? i've spent so much already (well, for my pocket anyway lol) but i would get one so that rowan doesn't get stuck with any, if they aren't over the top in cost. thank you!!


The Wood Pin Brushes are all "spoken for." The color was a surprise though as everyone was open to whatever we could get (wasn't sure if she'd let me mix & match). (But thank you!)


----------



## Rowan

*Mystic ear cleaner - issue*

Okay, guys....thanks to *Judyf, * I just noticed an "issue" with the order.

I left the *Mystic Ear Cleaner* off some of your order confirmations and nobody caught it and/or nobody let me know. Therefore, I only ordered 7 as that's how many were confirmed: 

Tintlet: 4
Oceanrose: 1
Rowan: 2

CT Girl, judyf, minipoodlelover, Tucker57 and SV's weren't ordered. (Oceanrose, you only confirmed one.)

I sent my POC a message and asked if she can add a CASE of the Mystic Ear Cleaner to the order. I didn't feel right asking her to add less than that since the mistake was on our end. I'll let you know what she says and if you guys still want it, we'll coordinate payments. If not, I'll be giving a lot of Mystic Ear Cleaner as gifts.


----------



## Jacknic

Susan, I will take a couple (2) Mystic ear, since I have to wait for shipping total anyway.


----------



## Rowan

Jacknic said:


> I will take a couple (2) Mystic ear, since I have to wait for shipping total anyway.


Thanks, I'll let you know if she's willing to do it. Six (below) are "spoken for" (unless they don't want them), I'll keep an extra one, so that would leave (3) three available.

Oceanrose (1)
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
*tucker57 (1)* - confirmed
*judy f (1)* - confirmed
CT Girl (1)


----------



## CT Girl

I can confirm mine too Rowan. I am so sorry I missed this when you sent the spreadsheet.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Rowan:* Though I somehow resisted temptation and didn't order this time, any surplus Mystic Ear Cleaner can_ always _find a home with me--that is THE BEST stuff on the planet for gently and thorough cleaning ears and leaving them smelling fresh for days on end!:flowers: You need a taker, you just let me know!


----------



## oceanrose

Rowan said:


> Thanks, I'll let you know if she's willing to do it. Six (below) are "spoken for" (unless they don't want them), I'll keep an extra one, so that would leave (3) three available.
> 
> Oceanrose (1)
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> *tucker57 (1)* - confirmed
> *judy f (1)* - confirmed
> CT Girl (1)


Confirm my 2nd one too, clearly we need confirmers for our confimees :cool2:


----------



## CT Girl

Rowan said:


> Thanks, I'll let you know if she's willing to do it. Six (below) are "spoken for" (unless they don't want them), I'll keep an extra one, so that would leave (3) three available.
> 
> Oceanrose (1) - confirmed
> SV (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> *tucker57 (1)* - confirmed
> *judy f (1)* - confirmed
> CT Girl (1)confirmed


- 



Will purchase one if extra - Chagall's Mom
Will purchase two if extra - Jacknic

Just thought I would update the list so it would be all together for Rowan.


----------



## Rowan

*Updated*

*Mystic Ear Cleaner: *

*Oceanrose (1) *- confirmed
SV (1)
minipoodlelover (1)
*tucker57 (1)* - confirmed
*judy f (1) *- confirmed
*CT Girl (1)* - confirmed

Extras claimed:
*Jacknic (2)*
*Chagall's Mom (1)*
*Rowan (1)*

Two left! **Fingers crossed** she'll send the case.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

nevermind, I'm buying too many products!


----------



## minipoodlelover

I would love a purple pin brush if possible.

Sorry for my late response.

Confirming the Mystic Ear Cleaner if it's not too late. I'll take a second bottle if it's needed to finish a case.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Updated 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mystic Ear Cleaner*: 

*Oceanrose (1) - confirmed*
SV (1)
*minipoodlelover (1) confirmed*
*tucker57 (1) - confirmed*
*judy f (1) - confirmed*
*CT Girl (1) - confirmed*

Extras claimed:
*Jacknic (2)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Rowan (1)
minipoodlelover (1)* (if needed)


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

I have most of the orders sorted. _I...am...ex-haust-ed._

*Those of you who ordered from Les Poochs OR CC*: your order will ship when the backordered items arrive.

*Those of you who ordered with both Les Poochs & CC*: your partial orders will ship as I was able to package products together. Your backordered items will ship separately upon arrival since you paid for both CC and Les Poochs shipping separately. 

*Those of you who haven't paid shipping yet (CC large items)*: I hope to get the larger boxes processed and to the post office before the holiday rush. I'll e-mail you with the final shipping fees. Some of these boxes are heavy as they contain up to 4 gallons of product (and 1 gallon weighs approx 8.35 lbs). Just a heads up. 

*HOLD A HOSES*: These came individually boxed. I'm not going to open the boxes but will just slap a label on and take to the post office. So those of you who ordered one, it will ship by itself. (Sorry--can't be avoided.) 

*The Totes* are bigger than I thought as the base is solid (won't fold). Expect big boxes if you ordered one of these. 

That's all for now! I'll keep you posted on the packages as they ship. For now, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

minipoodlelover said:


> Updated
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Mystic Ear Cleaner*:
> 
> *Oceanrose (1) - confirmed*
> SV (1)
> *minipoodlelover (1) confirmed*
> *tucker57 (1) - confirmed*
> *judy f (1) - confirmed*
> *CT Girl (1) - confirmed*
> 
> Extras claimed:
> *Jacknic (2)
> Chagall's Mom (1)
> Rowan (1)
> minipoodlelover (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1 or 2) - whatever is needed to make the case * (if needed)


I'll take one or 2 if needed


----------



## dawns

Lilah+Jasper said:


> I'll take one or 2 if needed


me too


----------



## Rowan

*Shipping & Ear Cleaner FYI*

The following orders will ship in the near future:

Lilah+Jasper: PP box + Hold a Hose
Chocolate Millie: PP box 
Minipoodlelover: PP box + Hold a Hose
Oceanrose: PP box
Apres Agent: PP
CT Girl: Hold a Hose
Plumcrazy: Hold a Hose
Jessie's Mom: RA box + Hold a Hose
Spoospirit: PPE
Poodle Lover: PPE
Judyf: RA box
Mama2FourAZ: RA box
Gracie's Mum: RA box
Baconcheers: RA box
Layla's Mom: RA box
sgeorge: PP (int'l)
SV: RB box
Tucker57: RA box

PP = Parcel Post or UPS
RA = Regional Priority Mail
RB = Regional Priority Mail
PPE = Priority Mail Padded Envelope
____________________________________

*Mystic Ear Cleaner* crisis averted. She said no problem and that it will ship today. All bottles have been 'claimed' or spoken for--first come, first served.  (Thanks!)

Oceanrose (1) - confirmed
SV (1) - confirmed
minipoodlelover (2) confirmed
tucker57 (1) - confirmed
judy f (1) - confirmed
CT Girl (1) - confirmed

*Extras claimed:*
Jacknic (2)
Chagall's Mom (1)
Rowan (1)
Lilah+Jasper (1)


----------



## judyf

I am so pleased to have been able to participate in these group buys. Thank you, Rowan, for all your hard work, and thanks to all whose comments and suggestions have helped shape my selections.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thank you Rowan. I want to apologize for missing the ear cleaner on the final spread sheet. This is exactly the kind of problem I was hoping to avoid, so you wouldn't have to do extra work. I do appreciate your graciousness in making up for my error, and I'm happy I'll still be getting the ear cleaner.

*dawns*, if you want one of my ear cleaners _and it doesn't complicate anything for Rowan_, you are welcome to it.


----------



## Rowan

Rowan said:


> The following orders will ship in the near future:
> 
> *Lilah+Jasper: PP box* *shipped + Hold a Hose
> *Chocolate Millie: PP box * *shipped
> *Minipoodlelover: PP box* *shipped + Hold a Hose
> *Oceanrose: PP box* *shipped
> *Apres Agent: PP* *shipped
> CT Girl: Hold a Hose
> Plumcrazy: Hold a Hose
> Jessie's Mom: RA box + Hold a Hose
> Spoospirit: PPE
> Poodle Lover: PPE
> Judyf: RA box
> Mama2FourAZ: RA box
> Gracie's Mum: RA box
> Baconcheers: RA box
> Layla's Mom: RA box
> *sgeorge: PP (int'l)* *shipped
> SV: RB box
> Tucker57: RA box
> 
> PP = Parcel Post or UPS
> RA = Regional Priority Mail
> RB = Regional Priority Mail
> PPE = Priority Mail Padded Envelope
> ____________________________________
> 
> *Mystic Ear Cleaner* crisis averted. She said no problem and that it will ship today. All bottles have been 'claimed' or spoken for--first come, first served.  (Thanks!)
> 
> Oceanrose (1) - confirmed
> SV (1) - confirmed
> minipoodlelover (1) confirmed
> tucker57 (1) - confirmed
> judy f (1) - confirmed
> CT Girl (1) - confirmed
> 
> *Extras claimed:*
> Jacknic (2)
> Chagall's Mom (1)
> Rowan (1)
> Lilah+Jasper (1)
> *Dawns (1) *


I changed the Mystic Ear Cleaners to reflect an addition for Dawns. It works fine because her order hasn't shipped yet due to backordered items. 

*THE FOLLOWING ORDERS JUST SHIPPED *(for those who didn't pay postage yet, I'll contact you later with amounts, payable by check or money order is fine fo avoid PayPal fees):

*Lilah+Jasper* - postage owed CC
*Apres Agent* (including your Titan shears) - postage owed CC
*Oceanrose *- postage owed CC
*Minipoodlelover* - postage owed CC
*sgeorge *- postage paid
*Chocolate Millie* - postage paid

For CC/LP participants: Your backordered items will be shipped using postage pre-paid for Les Pooch products. This way I didn't have to hold up shipments.  

Regional/Priority mail is scheduled for pick up on SATURDAY, along with the Hold a Hoses. Sorry for the delay but it's easier to schedule a pick up for certain items rather than lug them into the post office. I had to borrow a cart as it was! LOL

I can now access my grooming room! And I just learned that my Raptor shipped today along with the Mystic Ear Cleaner. :cheers2:


----------



## pixyia

Thanks so much Rowan for all the hard work. Really appreciate your generous help. I just noticed the items are arrived. (woohoo~) 

We would like to get a purple Pin Brush. Please help us hold and ship the both orders together early Dec. Thx a million 

I wish you and your family a very happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Rowan

pixyia said:


> Thanks so much Rowan for all the hard work. Really appreciate your generous help. I just noticed the items are arrived. (woohoo~)
> 
> *We would like to get a purple Pin Brush. Please help us hold and ship the both orders together early Dec. Thx a million *
> 
> I wish you and your family a very happy Thanksgiving!


I have yours set aside.  The brushes have all been sorted and packaged and I can't even remember what color you got, so it will be a surprise! LOL (I know it's not Green, so either Pink/Purple.)


----------



## pixyia

Rowan said:


> I have yours set aside.  The brushes have all been sorted and packaged and I can't even remember what color you got, so it will be a surprise! LOL (I know it's not Green, so either Pink/Purple.)


thx again :angel2:


----------



## JRPoodle

*I missed it! *

 I cannot believe I came in on the tail-end of a group buy... again. If there is another one in Decemeber or January, I would like to get an order in


----------



## csbella

I missed it too. I'm in for another if it happens.


----------



## Rowan

For those who missed the Group Buy:

All I can suggest is that you watch the Grooming section for the announcement threads. I usually post _well _ahead of the closing dates to give everyone ample time to participate.


----------



## Rowan

*Update*

The following shipped today:

*Wildcard*: Box via Parcel Post
*Tintlet*: Box one of two via Parcel Post (your gallon products)*

*I won't send your shipping total until I get the other box out (also parcel post). It will ship once the 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles arrive.


----------



## wolfcub81

Any word on when the spray bottles will be in?


----------



## dawns

just received my hold a hose, Thanks a million Rowan


----------



## Rowan

Guys, I don't have any new information on the backordered items (ie., spray bottles and the Mystic Ear Cleaner addition). I WILL post here when I do. I promise. Believe me when I say I'm as anxious as everyone--if not more so--for the shipments to arrive because I'd LOVE to get the 20+ boxes out of my grooming room before the holiday Post Office chaos. 

ETA: She indicated the spray bottles would ship this week...


----------



## Rowan

My Kool Dry Raptor arrived today! I can't wait until bath day (this weekend). It's very green and so QUIET compared to the Metro.  The hose is bigger in diameter than the Metro and the Hold A Hose is perfect for it. 

The Mystic Ear Cleaner also came in. Woot! Now I'm just waiting on those 1/2 Liter Spray Bottles. I'm envisioning them arriving Thursday or Friday. If I see them, hopefully they'll come.


----------



## Apres Argent

Mine arrived today!!!! LOVE LOVE my new shears!!!! Can not wait to use them! Thank you so much Rowan!!!:adore:


----------



## CT Girl

I Rowan, I have received my hold a hose, thank you! I can't wait to hear how your bath day goes. If I had three dogs I would have gone for the raptor too. I love the green in the pictures I have seen (that is the color I ordered too). I am so glad your powerhouse dryer is quiet; that bodes well for my pup. I hate a noisy dryer. Swizzle is going to be quite the pampered pouch with all these beauty products. Rowan, all your hard work is very much appreciated.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

WOOHOO! 

I got all of my products! Love the Pooch Noel!

Now...I do have a problem, though. The Les Pooch Hypoallergenic conditioner (gallon) is cracked badly and leaked about 1/4 of the way..  I don't really know what to do with it as it keeps leaking no matter how I lay it.

LP really needs some stronger containers...........


----------



## Rowan

ChocolateMillie said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> I got all of my products! Love the Pooch Noel!
> 
> Now...I do have a problem, though. The Les Pooch Hypoallergenic conditioner (gallon) is cracked badly and leaked about 1/4 of the way..  I don't really know what to do with it as it keeps leaking no matter how I lay it.
> 
> LP really needs some stronger containers...........


Oh no! I'm so sorry. :Cry: I tried to pad it as much as possible and used one of the CC boxes (they're thicker). I hope Wildcard's makes it okay...

Mine was also busted near the top where it squares off. Thankfully, all the leaked conditioner was contained by the bubble wrap/plastic wrap so I scooped it up and put it in another bottle. I'm going to hit the beauty supply store this weekend to see if I can find an empty gallon container, or at least some 64 oz bottles so I can transfer it. 

The Pooch de Noel comes in the "sturdier" gallon bottle so I'm not sure why they use that one for the Botanique???


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry. :Cry: I tried to pad it as much as possible and used one of the CC boxes (they're thicker). I hope Wildcard's makes it okay...
> 
> Mine was also busted near the top where it squares off. Thankfully, all the leaked conditioner was contained by the bubble wrap/plastic wrap so I scooped it up and put it in another bottle. I'm going to hit the beauty supply store this weekend to see if I can find an empty gallon container, or at least some 64 oz bottles so I can transfer it.
> 
> The Pooch de Noel comes in the "sturdier" gallon bottle so I'm not sure why they use that one for the Botanique???


Seriously. I guess they want something clear to portray the "free and clear" of perfumes, allergens, etc.

Good idea about the empy gallon container! I just laid my gallon upside down and on its side so the crack is facing up.


----------



## Rowan

Don't laugh, but I put a lot of the excess conditioner in a large ziploc bag (temporary) as I ran out of 8 oz bottles. Almost 1/3 or more leaked out and I'm amazed the bubble wrap caught it and held it!!! Lucky for me because they were in a box with other products............ I thought I had an empty distilled water gallon jug but no joy. :argh:

ETA: I can refund you the price of the conditioner. I don't think I have any recourse with LP as it shipped from me. And, I think I'll ban this creme rinse gallon size from future group buys!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> Don't laugh, but I put a lot of the excess conditioner in a large ziploc bag (temporary) as I ran out of 8 oz bottles. Almost 1/3 or more leaked out and I'm amazed the bubble wrap caught it and held it!!! Lucky for me because they were in a box with other products............ I thought I had an empty distilled water gallon jug but no joy. :argh:
> 
> ETA: I can refund you the price of the conditioner. I don't think I have any recourse with LP as it shipped from me. And, I think I'll ban this creme rinse gallon size from future group buys!



Rowan don't worry, it's not your fault! No way are you refunding me!


----------



## csbella

Let us know how your poodles react to the raptor dryer. I may need to get one, Orlando stresses when I turn the metro dryer on.


----------



## Rowan

Chris Christensen is on Facebook: 

Chris Christensen Systems | Facebook

I'm hoping to see some Raptor discussions. It's such a new product though, so only time will tell.


----------



## Rowan

*Gold Series 35mm Pin Brush*

A quick note regarding the GOLD SERIES 35MM PIN BRUSH:

There will be a 'hole' in the pad that looks like a missing pin. It's not--it's an air vent. I freaked out when I first got mine a few months ago and felt silly when I figured it out. 

Just wanted to mention that here to avoid any....confusion.


----------



## minipoodlelover

I LOVE the long pins of the 35mm brush, and it glides beautifully through Angie's coat. This was a great buy. I'm very, very pleased with all the items I've received so far.


----------



## Rowan

minipoodlelover said:


> I LOVE the long pins of the 35mm brush, and it glides beautifully through Angie's coat. This was a great buy. I'm very, very pleased with all the items I've received so far.


It's one of my favorite tools as well. I love how flexible this brush is and the fact it doesn't damage the coat. The long pins are a plus!


----------



## Rowan

*Updates*

JUST A REMINDER:

PLEASE check the thread before e-mailing or PMing me about the backordered items. I post updates here on a regular basis and I really don't want to respond to multiple e-mails as I get enough of those as is. I'm not being rude but it's time consuming. 

Thank you! 

I realize everyone is anxious to receive their orders and I'm just as anxious to get them out as the post office holiday rush is on. (As is, I'll end up having to take a day off work to accomplish this!)


----------



## Rowan

*Spray Bottle Update*

*CC has the spray bottles in stock and ours were shipped out today. I'll post here as soon as I have them in my hot little hands!*


----------



## Rowan

I'm hoping to arrive home from work to find boxes on my front porch. **FINGERS CROSSED**

These things are coming from Texas... what's taking so long?!?!?!?!


----------



## CT Girl

Rowan, I am going away till the 17th so I am hoping mine things take a little longer to get to you.


----------



## stealthq

Awesome!

My puppy is supposed to be arriving tomorrow night, so I've been hoping the comb in particular would be shipping soon. Don't know why I've been so antsy about it - I can borrow my mother's CC comb for a couple of weeks. It's not a poodle comb, but it'll serve the purpose. Must be the anticipation getting to me


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

:banghead: NOOOOO!! I want a dryer tooo!!!... but too late:Cry: wished I had found this sooner! What were the dryer prices? I see them at the dog shows but if I can get it cheaper...


----------



## Rowan

*Spray bottles are in!*



CT Girl said:


> Rowan, I am going away till the 17th so I am hoping mine things take a little longer to get to you.


I can always hold onto yours. Let me know when you want it to ship as the spray bottles are in and that completes your order. 

*Ladyscarletthawk*: PM me your e-mail address and I can send the dryer info. I can't post price info here. 

*ATTENTION! The spray bottles arrived today!*

The following orders will go out soon:

*Lotusland Spoos *- Parcel Post
*Tintlet *- Parcel Post
*Lilah+Jasper* - Regional Priority Mail
*Oceanrose *- Regional Priority Mail
*Stealthq *- Regional Priority Mail
*Spoowhisperer *- Regional Priority Mail
*Chocolate Millie* - Regional Priority Mail
*Chagall's Mom* - Regional Priority Mail
*Pudel-fan* - Regional Priority Mail
*Plumcrazy *- Regional Priority Mail
*Wolfcub81 *- Parcel Post
*Savvyspoo*- Parcel Post
*Jacknic *- Parcel Post

Note: the Regional Priority Mail packages will ship tomorrow. The Parcel Post will ship as soon as I can get to the Post Office but it will be tomorrow or Mon/Tues of next week at the latest. 

***If your name is not on this list, it means you have backordered LP brushes that haven't come in. I haven't forgotten you.****


----------



## CT Girl

We get back the 17th. I hate to clutter up your grooming room though.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> We get back the 17th. I hate to clutter up your grooming room though.


Believe me, it's no problem. I can't lug all the boxes to the post office at one time, and yours is one of the heaviest so this actually helps. I will have one or two that must go via First Class (international) when the Les Poochs order comes in, so I can take yours with those.


----------



## Rowan

*everything shipped!!!!!!!!!!!*



rowan said:


> i can always hold onto yours. Let me know when you want it to ship as the spray bottles are in and that completes your order.
> 
> *ladyscarletthawk*: Pm me your e-mail address and i can send the dryer info. I can't post price info here.
> 
> *attention! The spray bottles arrived today!*
> 
> the following orders will go out soon:
> 
> *lotusland spoos *- parcel post
> *tintlet *- parcel post
> *lilah+jasper* - regional priority mail
> *oceanrose *- regional priority mail
> *stealthq *- regional priority mail
> *spoowhisperer *- regional priority mail
> *chocolate millie* - regional priority mail
> *chagall's mom* - regional priority mail
> *pudel-fan* - regional priority mail
> *plumcrazy *- regional priority mail
> *wolfcub81 *- parcel post
> *savvyspoo*- parcel post
> *jacknic *- parcel post
> 
> note: The regional priority mail packages will ship tomorrow. The parcel post will ship as soon as i can get to the post office but it will be tomorrow or mon/tues of next week at the latest.
> 
> ***if your name is not on this list, it means you have backordered lp brushes that haven't come in. I haven't forgotten you.****


----------



## pixyia

Thats great! Can you please ship my order as well? The purple wide LP brush we rather to receive separately. We need the stuff badly. The dog parks we visited in NY and NJ last week were MUDDY DIRTY (not covered by too much grass, + rained too much last week). We had to wash him 3x for the past week. I think we washed him too much and the product we have at home is not that great ( Able & Cain). I hope CC silk spirit and thick n thicker can work as emergency help and save his coat a bit. 


alien: Yesterday, he was as dirty and smelly as a pig:afraid: (I felt like we had a pig on my back seat!) We changed water many times when we bathed him yesterday. Jeez, the water was mixed with mud and sand, like DARK BROWN! We had to wash bath tube and the bathroom afterward. I feel it was so stupid. We should just go to petco for self-service washing. )


----------



## Rowan

pixyia said:


> Thats great! Can you please ship my order as well? The purple wide LP brush we rather to receive separately. We need the stuff badly. ...


Sure.


----------



## pixyia

Rowan said:


> As long as you're willing to pay an _additional _shipping fee for the Purple Brush when it arrives.


Yes please. We will pay the shipping for the brush. Thanks so much!


----------



## Rowan

pixyia said:


> Yes please. We will pay the shipping for the brush. Thanks so much!


I believe you're covered. Just wish I'd known sooner so it could have gone out with today's shipment.


----------



## pixyia

Rowan said:


> I believe you're covered. Just wish I'd known sooner so it could have gone out with today's shipment.


I am so sorry about that. I wish I saw this update yesterday. For some reason, the forum stop email me the update  Really really sorry for making you another run.


----------



## Pudel-Fan

Came home this evening to find a box of goodies at my door. It's feeling a lot like Christmas! lol I will post a review on the products on the CC review thread, but I just wanted to comment that the wooden pin brush is larger than the full sized wood handled oblong one I have and I love the feel of the (fusion?) finish on it. I'm looking forward to using it and seeing how it compares.

Everything was packed so nicely and was in perfect condition. Thanks, Rowan, for all the work you did to make this happen.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

I received my Miracle Ear shipment - :adore: Thank You Rowan :adore:


----------



## Chagall's mom

Me too! I received my Miracle Ear delivery today! Thank you so much, Rowan! I think it's_ the best _ear cleaner on the market. It, along with the CC Peace & Kindness, are two of my favorite things!!:happy:


----------



## plumcrazy

I received my perfect package in the mail today! Thanks, Rowan! Everything was in perfect condition and I got it in time to schedule a grooming weekend!!


----------



## tintlet

Mine arrived on Monday!! WOO HOO!!! THANK YOU !!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Got mine!

Rowan, keep your eyes peeled. You should be receiving something tomorrow!


----------



## Rowan

CharismaticMillie said:


> Got mine!
> 
> Rowan, keep your eyes peeled. You should be receiving something tomorrow!


Ah, thank you! Is Henry coming for a visit?


----------



## pixyia

My pack arrived today. Thx soooooo much Rowan!

I love the wood pin brush and the silk spirit. I tried both on myself, Lol great products. Silk spirit really smooth my long and dry hair q lot, and wood brush is so comfy. My pup and kitty loves wood brush too! I think I like fusion grip better than classic 35mm brush. 


Expecting to c how thick n thicker works this weekend.


Thx again Rowan. Love u so much!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> Ah, thank you! Is Henry coming for a visit?


You guessed it! :airplane:


----------



## Rowan

*Have no fear...*

I'm going to be slammed (work/personal) for the next few weeks so I won't be on the board as much as I'd like. I didn't want anyone to worry as I'll still pop in to post when the LP Brushes arrive and when the final packages have shipped. (And then I'll be three sheets...)  

*Please *check _here _before e-mailing me for the aforementioned reasons. I'm getting bombarded with e-mails asking questions that are addressed in the group buy threads. It's not that I'm antisocial, but I just don't have the time to address each and every one when I've already posted the information here. 

I hope everyone and all the Poodles have a Happy Winter Solstice, Yule, Hanukkah, Christmas and New Year! resent: :santaclaus:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Are you going to do another group buy? I really like the dryer prices but I just cant decide on which is best for me


----------



## Rowan

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Are you going to do another group buy? I really like the dryer prices but I just cant decide on which is best for me


Not in the near future. I just did 2 Chris Christensen and 2 Les Poochs buys in the course of 4 months. I need a break. 

I might coordinate another one in Spring 2012.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Oh alwhite :Cry:... I was hoping to get a dryer, but I guess this will give me more time to decide on one those prices are hard to beat!! Please let me know when you do!!:adore I dont always visit the site


----------



## Rowan

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Oh alwhite :Cry:... I was hoping to get a dryer, but I guess this will give me more time to decide on one those prices are hard to beat!! Please let me know when you do!!:adore I dont always visit the site


I'm sorry, but I don't have time to notify people individually when I coordinate group buys. This isn't my job but just something I do in order to get great deals on great products. 

I will post the information in this section, and as usual, I'll give ample lead time along with a designated time frame for which to place orders. The buys are usually open for 2-3 weeks depending on how fast cases fill up. My best advice is to watch the grooming section of this forum for future group buy announcements. 

Thank you.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Yeah...I'd say it's everyone's responsibility to check the forum for group buys!


----------



## stealthq

Got the last of my order yesterday! So excited to try the comb, etc. tonight. Thanks again, Rowan, for your time and effort.


----------



## spoowhisperer

Last of my order came yesterday, thank you Rowan.


----------



## Rowan

CharismaticMillie said:


> Got mine!
> 
> Rowan, keep your eyes peeled. You should be receiving something tomorrow!


The mail carrier just rang my doorbell! Thank you!  That was very sweet of you guys. :humble: Henry was a perfect gentlepoodle and said he'd be home before bedtime. 

THANK YOU!!!!!! Alex already devoured a treat and then ran off with the caterpillar.


----------



## wolfcub81

My package came today! Thank you!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Rowan said:


> The mail carrier just rang my doorbell! Thank you!  That was very sweet of you guys. :humble: Henry was a perfect gentlepoodle and said he'd be home before bedtime.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!! Alex already devoured a treat and then ran off with the caterpillar.


I actually had to buy two of those caterpillars because Millie stole the first one!


----------



## Jacknic

I received my package last night, all I can say is I wish I ordered MORE!
THANK YOU SO MUCH Suzanne for doing this, you're the BEST! :amen:


----------



## judyf

I agree, Jacknic. The 35 mm Gold Series Oval Pin Brush is great, especially. I never would have bought one had it not been for Rowan's recommendation, so, thanks, Rowan.


----------



## Rowan

I'm glad you guys all received your purchases.

Just a side note for anyone considering participating in a future group buy (if I coordinate additional ones):

I will no longer accept payments via PayPal as I'm canceling my account as soon as I'm allowed to do so. Details are provided here as I'm too p!ssed off to repeat the entire saga: http://www.poodleforum.com/7-general-off-topic-chat/16722-paypal-fraud.html

So in short, if you want to participate, be prepared to obtain a Money Order or a Cashier's Check. I will accept limited checks from participants I've received checks from in the past. International orders will have to submit a Money Order or Cashier's Check (USC). 

Thanks!


----------



## CT Girl

Hi Rowan. I am back now so it is safe to mail my order. I probably owe you shipping so just let me know and I will mail you a money order. I am appalled how PayPal has handled your situation. I would think it would be easy to trace who has committed this fraud. I hope Paypal will at least pursue prosecuting the culprit.


----------



## Rowan

CT Girl said:


> Hi Rowan. I am back now so it is safe to mail my order. I probably owe you shipping so just let me know and I will mail you a money order. I am appalled how PayPal has handled your situation. *I would think it would be easy to trace who has committed this fraud. I hope Paypal will at least pursue prosecuting the culprit.*


You and me both. I have the jerk's e-mail address as it's on the purchase order. Of course, it's a useless yahoo account. 

I'll get it out as soon as I can (have to take it to the Post Office). I'll send your total owed after I reconcile the order.


----------



## CT Girl

No rush - I know the Post Office must be a mad house now and it is always a mad rush with everything before the holidays. If it is better for you to wait till after the holidays that is fine. I see no sense in you standing in long lines now when a week or two later you can sail in and out.


----------



## Lotusland spoos

My package has arrived at the border! Will have to wait till new year to pick up as I am off on a holiday till January. Can't wait to open my present when I return! Thanks Rowan and have a very merry Xmas!


----------



## Rowan

Lotusland spoos said:


> My package has arrived at the border! Will have to wait till new year to pick up as I am off on a holiday till January. Can't wait to open my present when I return! Thanks Rowan and have a very merry Xmas!


Your dryer should be there very soon too! If not already.  Happy Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## CT Girl

Rowan, I received my dryer yesterday and gave Swizzle a much needed bath today. I LOVE my new pup dryer. It is so quiet and I was able to get Swizzle's hair to come out much better. It was so much easier; it is amazing what a difference it made. It also feels and looks very sturdy. Thank you - you rock!


----------



## Rowan

I'm glad you love yours too! So far, it seems everyone is happy with their dryer choice.


----------



## CT Girl

I received my box yesterday. Everything arrived and was beautifully packed - thank you Suzanne. I am going to drive Swizzle crazy trying all my cool stuff .


----------



## Rowan

This is no guarantee, but since so many have asked: 

I _may _coordinate another group buy in late March/early April.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Rowan said:


> This is no guarantee, but since so many have asked:
> 
> I _may _coordinate another group buy in late March/early April.


You just gave me my first smile of the day! I am dreaming about that CC Kool Dry Raptor dryer. Alternatively, I may drive down to borrow yours!:laugh:


----------



## Lotusland spoos

I just went across the border to pick up all my goodies. Can't wait to try everything out! Thank you so much Rowan!


----------



## Kloliver

Rowan said:


> This is no guarantee, but since so many have asked:
> 
> I _may _coordinate another group buy in late March/early April.


:adore: :adore: :adore: :adore: :adore: :adore: :adore: :adore: :adore:

Oh please, oh please, oh pretty pretty please? ..... _with a poodle on top? _(cherries are SO mundane)

I have my list (& cheque book) all ready, topped by the raptor (I'd be very much into LP as well if that's not pushing it.)

Keep us posted :act-up:


----------



## Rowan

Update: 

If I don't coordinate the next group buy, I already have a victim, er...I mean a volunteer!  She's a brave soul but coordinated a past LP buy so she knows what to expect.


----------



## poodlesplease

Any time frame yet? I am dryer-less and am drooling over that raptor!


----------



## Rowan

I just reached out for the volunteer. Hopefully she's still willing and able. I'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## plumcrazy

Rowan said:


> Update:
> 
> If I don't coordinate the next group buy, I already have a victim, er...I mean a volunteer!  She's a brave soul but coordinated a past LP buy so she knows what to expect.


Might that be OJPM???


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I think Im leaning towards the the raptor too and a hose holder lol. Come oooonnn Group buy!!!


----------



## Rowan

plumcrazy said:


> Might that be OJPM???


No, it's Karma. 

On a side note:
This group buy will be a bit different. 
*- Case quantities only, no exceptions*

The sales rep allowed us some partial cases last time due to the holidays but that was a one time deal, no exceptions. Hopefully everyone will work together to fill cases like we did last time! 

Also, the dryers are expensive so please be prepared to pay the coordinator up front. She'll be able to get approximately shipping costs from the sales rep and/or the UPS website although they're never exact. (We all remember that the sales rep gave me shipping costs and some turned out to be more or less than what was quoted.) Depending upon how many cases are ordered, please pay promptly. It's a lot of money to float on your credit card (as the coordinator). I'm not sure what payment methods Karma will accept, but if she allows PayPal, please, please, _please _don't forget to factor in those fees!


----------



## Jacknic

If you do this Susan we will have to call you SAINT Rowan, agree with :adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore:


----------



## 1953sunflower

*Interested*

I would be interested in ordering if a volunteer steps forward. :act-up:


----------



## Rowan

*Price List 411*

I e-mailed my POC to see if the July 2011 price list has been updated. I'll let everyone know what I hear back and will get it out to anyone who needs it to save the new coordinator some time.


----------



## Karma'sACat

Hi everyone!
Yep, I'm running the group buy this time. Once I have all the contacts and paperwork I will post the time frame, payment options and other details. Big thanks to Rowan for getting things started for me


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I love you, I love you, I love you lol! Cant wait.. I keep seeing things I am interested in!


----------



## Tucker57

Thanks to Rowan and to Karma'sACat! I would definitely love to see an updated price list. I love the CC products I have from the last group buy!


----------



## Rowan

I'll let you guys know as soon as I hear something from my POC re: Price List.


----------



## minipoodlelover

Thank you Rowan, and thank you Karma. It's a huge service to the PF community to make available these great products at reduced prices.

I love all the products I've purchased, from both CC and LP. The biggest problem I have is THEY ARE ADDICTIVE. I already have several brushes, but amazingly, each one serves a different purpose. Now I'm looking at the fusion brushes.

For anyone new to CC, the poodle buttercomb is (IMO) a must. I also like the wooden pin brush for a basic, pain-free brush-out, especially before a shampoo. And the 35 mm gold pin brush is fantastic on long puppy coats.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

I love the wooden pin brushes! I have tried the original, then the fusion brush and finally the wooden brush. In that order the quality is well deserved.. even the fusion brushes seemed to drag thru the coat compared to the wooden one. With the wooden brush I can break down my girl with hairspray in the coat without losing any coat.. its amazing!!!


----------



## Freckles

I've read through this whole thread and several others to know what products everyone loved. I think I will definitely be participating in this group buy!


----------



## Rowan

***updated price list***

Okay, I have the new price list. It includes the Raptor dryer and the new Jasmine line of shears.  

To save *Karma'sACat* the headache, if you want the new price list, please *PM me your e-mail address*. If you already have my e-mail address, feel free to e-mail the request as that's faster/easier. 

*NOTE*: I'm going to send this list to everyone who participated in a past group order. Please forgive the mass e-mail but I figured the same people tend to participate and that will save a lot of time. 

ETA: The new Jasmine shears aren't on the CC website yet there's a short summary here:
Chris Christensen Jasmine Shears INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL - Cherrybrook

ETA2: Price list sent out and I apologize for the multiple e-mails. I only hit send once (honest! :doh and multiple e-mails popped up in my outbox before I could delete.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Thanks!!! Will we be continuing in this thread or a new one?


----------



## Karma'sACat

I am going to make a new post if that is ok with everyone. I think that will just be easier than having it tacked on to this one.


----------



## Rowan

Karma'sACat said:


> I am going to make a new post if that is ok with everyone. I think that will just be easier than having it tacked on to this one.


Plum said she'd sticky the new one and unsticky this one to avoid confusion.


----------



## Kloliver

Karma'sACat said:


> I am going to make a new post if that is ok with everyone. I think that will just be easier than having it tacked on to this one.


That makes the most sense. Thx so much!
My list is already HUGE!!!


----------

